# Anyone else recently miscarried...waiting to try again a month or two....JOIN ME!!!



## babydoodle

I would like to have some buddies who have recently experienced a loss and are wanting to try again in the next few months..i have to wait a month at least as i am just recovering from my d&c...but i hope to try again in january...i cant say that i havent thought about trying earlier...i heard that women are more fertile after a mc but im not sure if that has truth or not...i was ss sick while taking prenatals during these past 3 months of pregnancy so i am hoping to just take folic acid supplements im not sure...let me know if you suggest anything...i have heard that some women take a flinstone with some additional supplement...ive also heard of taking baby aspirin but dont really understand why...also heard of robitussin but again not quite sure why...JOIN ME!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi BabyDoodle, I'd love to join you!

I had a mmc and d&c 10 days ago (i was supposed to be 12weeks but baby never developed past 8 weeks). My doctor said i had to wait one normal cycle before ttc again. Me and DH are keen to try so as soon as I have a normal cycle i'll be trying again.

I have no idea how long it will take for AF to arrive though- some girl's have come bang on 28 days after the surgery and others have been waiting months. I really hope im a 28 day girl- though i took a hpt today to see how my levels are and i got a very strong positive so still lots of hormones bouncing about!
Im also super nervous about whether it will even happen again. Trying to stay positive and other peoples stories and experiences really help.

Keep in touch with how you're getting on :)


----------



## JLeigh

Hi BabyDoodle,
I had a D&C on the 16th Oct and finished bleeding about 2/3 days ago. I am already BD'ing again as I too want to be pregnant as soon as possible. My doc said that we could start as soon as we were ready.
I know it is heartbreaking what we've been through, my thoughts are with all of us. We have to keep going and hope for the best, I know easier said than done!
I'm not sure if I want my period or just want to be pregnant straight away. I know I'll probably be so sad when it does come the first time though.

I was approx 6/7 weeks pregnant but didn't find out until nearer 10 weeks.

x


----------



## babydoodle

Oh its so nice to hear from you guys! Mine was a missed miscarriage I was 12 weeks...very heartbreaking...i do want to get one cycle before trying and i just know im going to obsess over getting pregnant again...we were very lucky to have gotten pregnant i just wish i knew what exactly went wrong. My D&C was on tuesday and have just been spotting a little...i too hope i am going to be 28 day cycle after the D&C (hopefully being cd1) I will definately keep posting on this thread and update whats going on..i have a doc appt on tuesday to check beta level one week after D&C and hope it goes back to zero FAST!! Please keep updating!!!!!


----------



## JLeigh

I know what you mean about wanting to know what was wrong. I keep asking myself but ultimately I know that it doesn't really matter, it wasn't to be and now my baby is gone.
I have 29 day cycles and am always on time, it feels odd to not know when my period will come back because all I want is to be able to start tracking again and BD at the right time!
Def keep us posted with how your appt goes. I don't get a check up or anything, the hospital told me unless I was in pain or severe bleeding, just to wait until period came back and start again.
I am going to try doing a pregnancy test next week when I am two weeks on from the D&C, hope to see a negative but I don't think the hormones will have left my body that soon..
Keep in touch x


----------



## babydoodle

Thats a really good idea! I have heard of other women who use a pregnancy test to see if there are any hormones left in their body. My cycles are every 26 days so well see what happens i hope they regulate well after all of this trauma. I will def. post on here what happens at the doc.appt.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi girls how are you today?

I took a hpt this morning and the test line was definately fainter than the control line- so my hormone level is definately dropping, yipee!!
Gonna test again on thursday- thats 2 weeks after my surgery so hopefully it will be negative then.
How funny is it to actually want to see a negative on a hpt- things are so weird at the moment!

Im going back to work tomorrow (had a week off after the D&C- my job is really physical) Got the blues a bit about seeing everyone because they all knew i was pregnant and what ive been through- dont want to deal with everyone asking me how I am, i'd just rather not talk about it.:nope:
It'll be okay though. I'm on holiday in a week so at least its only 5 days before a nice break.

Hope everyone is well and feeling positive x


----------



## Waiting2try

Hi Everyone, I started bleeding when I was 8 weeks 2 days pregnant, that was on the 18th of October. My hormone levels suggested the baby stopped growing around 5-6 weeks. I am still bleeding fairly heavily now and passing clots, it has been 11 days. I'm desperate for my hormone level to go down so that we can begin trying again!


----------



## mackjess

I had an mc on Sept 18. I think that I was around 5 weeks. Not sure though because I had the mc about 36 hours after I took a test at home and I didn't get to go to my first doctor appt for bloodwork.

I skipped trying last month, (I ovulated 12 days after the mc) but we have been trying like crazy since I think I'm ovulating today or Monday. It's going to be a super long two week wait.

Baby aspirin helps your lining build up so it's nice and thick for implantation, and it also can prevent clotting so the baby and placenta get good bloodflow. I'm taking baby aspirin, fish oil, prenatals, and they also increased my thyroid meds to help me out since I have a low thyroid. At this stage though folic acid is definitely the most important thing you want to make sure you have plenty of.

Sorry for your loss, and hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## babydoodle

JohnsonGirl- i am also returning to work tomorrow after taking the week off because of all of this-and also want to be left alone at work about all of this i dont want to have to discuss it with co workers they can be so damn nosy...i am a bit anxious about returning...i just want to get the week over with so things can return to normal for me...let me know how your day goes...good luck
Waiting2 try- did you just mc naturally or have a dnc? Im desperate for hormone levels to be at zero too...i want my period to be normal and nothing be messed up from all of this.
JLeigh-i think it is possible for the hormones to go away after 2 weeks especially after a dnc because they get rid of any leftover tissue and the levels drop rapidly i hear...maybe thats why i keep feeling like im on an emotional rollercoaster...everything annoying me...


----------



## babydoodle

mackjess- oh that baby aspirin thing makes sense now i didnt understand it before...well i might try that...i am going to take folic acid i dont want to take prenatals yet they make me so damn constipated...i think...maybe it was the actual pregnancy that made me that way


----------



## babydoodle

oh how exciting that your trying again already i hope its your month...i cant wait to try but i am nervous that my anxiety is going to be crazy since i already have some anxiety issues...i just want to relax and i feel that will be very difficult...i hope we all can keep supporting eachother it will make things easier when we have to have our 2ww and dont want to announce pregnancy to the world yet!!!!


----------



## mackjess

I learned about the baby aspirin on this site. I love it. 

I take prenatal without iron, the ones with iron hurt my stomach and made me feel constipated too!


----------



## babydoodle

I didnt know they sold without iron...i need to check into that...
I have to admit that i am very nervous that about going through this again...i have heard that the first few months after a mc the women is more fertile..and i read that there is an increased chance for pregnancy in the first 6 months following a mc..dont know how true it is but it makes me more ready to try soon thinking about increased odds!!


----------



## brine1989

i also just had a miscarriage and im waiting a few months to try again, but im soo scared it will happen again :( that was my first pregnancy


----------



## babydoodle

It is scary to try again i agree...but i am excited to become pregnant again...it was amazing that i was able to get pregnant when i did and i know i will be a nervous wreck but it will be so worth it when i get to hold my lil baby...praying that this mc was a one time thing.....


----------



## JLeigh

Hi lovely ladies,

JohnsonGirl - that's encouraging that the lines are getting fainter, it's going in the right direction at least. I think I might do a test on Tuesday as that's 2 weeks since D&C. I hope work goes ok tomorrow, I know what you mean about wanting people to basically leave you alone! I have a colleague who got pregnant just after me and was so unhappy about it, she's doing fine with her pregnancy which makes me sad (sounds so mean!)

Babydoodle - we definitely need to keep supporting each other. It's very scary thinking about trying again and all the stress that goes with it but we WILL get our BFP's - we have to!

The doc told me to definitely keep taking folic acid after the D&C so I have been taking that but might look into this asprin.. 
x


----------



## Felix26

Hia ladies, my miscarriage ended a little over a week ago and was over quickly. Me and my oh have already started trying again, and i don't want to miss the supposedly high fertility period afterwards. 
I am also starting back in work tomorrow but positive about it, want to get back to normal as much as possible. 
Good luck to you all whenever you decide to restart ttc xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi and welcome to all the new ladies x

I've started bleeding again today- grrrr so frustrating, just want some normality back. Hubby has just set off to work away for 5 days so you ladies are my official support structure now!!! ;)

I'm still taking folic acid and multivitamin. Not sure about the aspirin because I already inject heparin every day for a clotting problem- I may overdo it if I take the aspirin- maybe I'll ask my doctor.

Just found out one of my friends is pregnant 2 months after a mc- I love positive stories- we can do it too! I'm starting to feel a bit excited again :)


----------



## JLeigh

Felix26 - sorry for your loss, so many of us in this situation, it's awful. Good on you for being so positive, we need to keep it up!

JohnsonGirl - we'll be pregnant soon just like your friend!
Sorry hubby has left for a few days but you have us to chat too if you need to, here to support right the way through until we have our babies!

I am going to keep BD'ing until I get my baby! DH is being so supportive, it's wonderful x


----------



## babydoodle

I AGREE!!! Want to get things back to normal ASAP!!!! Hope everyones body goes back to normal ASAP!!! Got my fingers crossed!


----------



## mackjess

JohnsonGirl said:


> Just found out one of my friends is pregnant 2 months after a mc- I love positive stories- we can do it too! I'm starting to feel a bit excited again :)

JohnsonGirl, the positive stories help me out so much, too. I had no idea how common it was for miscarriages to happen until I had mine. Even though I had just found out I was pregnant a few days before I lost it (I had taken repeated tests after missed period but they were still neg, I thought my cycle was just messed up) I still told a few people about it. After I talked to a few women, I found out it had happened to them too. I now know 2 women personally that had MC's and were pregnant and had healthy babies soon after. One was a few weeks after and the other a few months. And 2 ladies I talked to knew 2 other people personally that this happened to right before they had their first healthy baby. 

We weren't trying yet because I had JUST quit taking the pill. I started taking the pill when I was 16 because I got my period like every 2-3 weeks and they were brutal. I quit taking BC for awhile in my 20's when I was single, and I hardly ever got my period at all those few years. Of course, I was diagnosed at 29 with hypothyroidism so that may have been why my cycles took so long. When I quit taking birth control at 35, I had no idea how my cycles would go and how long it would take to get to normal. I wanted just to have it out of my system before we could think about trying after the first of the year, and BAM I got prego in less than 2 months! LOL

Getting pregnant before trying, I knew really nothing about what was going on and what to expect. When I was going thru my MC I was so scared. I thought something was wrong with me and I'd never be able to have children. I thought maybe I had done something to cause it. I drank quite a bit during the first couple weeks, not knowing I was even ovulating yet. I celebrated my 35th bday twice, once with friends and once with family. Then I went to a football game and tailgated. So that was THREE occasions that I was pregnant and drank more than I usually do the within the first few weeks. I felt soooo terrible about it.

But, reading this site has helped me a lot. Since I was getting negatives still a week after my period was supposed to start, I probably had a chemical pregnancy and it never implanted. The forums and wonderful ladies have helped reassure me it wasn't my fault. This is nature's way of preventing a problem. Our bodies are smart and we should trust them. And when our bodies are ready to support another pregnancy, they will, and chances are very good that they will go smoothly.


I hope we get some BFPs on this string over the next few months. =)


----------



## MrsPhez

Hello ladies
Currently having my first miscarriage. Started Wednesday night. Being scanned tomorrow morning for confirmation but I just know. We will be trying again asap (I'm 36 so time is short). Was great to find this thread so we can share stories and help each other along, what a rollercoater. It's a crazy ride. Sorry for our losses, we'll get BFPs again soon I'm sure.
Good luck!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

MackJess- i know just how you feel. My hubby and i celebrated our 1st anniversary and were on holiday when we decided ttc. I drank loads and partied, dont think i really believed we'd get pregnant so fast- them bam! 1st month of trying it worked!! After I had the mmc I thought of all the things i could blame myself for- early drinking, i was running miles every day and my job exposes me to lots of things- im a vet working mostly with horses- i take xrays and handle loads of drugs and all sorts.( i was also angry at myself because we have an awesome ultrasound machine and im really good with it- could easily scan myself but i didnt- too scared in case anything was wrong! Wish i had and i would have realised something was wrong- my 12 week scan showed baby didnt develop past 8 weeks)
But as much as it hurts i know it wasn't my fault....its not any of our faults and as horrible as it sounds, there was probably something wrong with our little babies and it just wasn't meant to be this time.

I also had no idea how common a mc was but even when i found out i never really thought it would happen to me.

I love the positive success stories and i just know it will happen for us. Cant wait for our first bfp on this thread, it will be extra special because of what we've been through.

......when i get a new bfp im gonna be scan happy and check myself once a week!!:winkwink:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

MrsPhez said:


> Hello ladies
> Currently having my first miscarriage. Started Wednesday night. Being scanned tomorrow morning for confirmation but I just know. We will be trying again asap (I'm 36 so time is short). Was great to find this thread so we can share stories and help each other along, what a rollercoater. It's a crazy ride. Sorry for our losses, we'll get BFPs again soon I'm sure.
> Good luck!

Hi and welcome. Though none of us really want to be in the TTc after a loss section its so good to have other ladies that have been through this- and currently experiencing it. We can all be there for each other.
Good luck for your scan- at least you will have some answers.

We're all going to get bfp's. It will happen again for us I know it x :hugs:


----------



## babydoodle

I just love this thread...everyone keep up the positivity and support...and remember we are not alone in this!!! 
MrsPhez-let us know what happens and good luck!


----------



## JLeigh

Hello to all,

How is everyone doing today?

It's 13 days since my D&C and I am gonig to do a pregnancy test tomorrow, hoping it's a negative by now.. In the meantime keeping busy, baking husband brownies right now, trying to look after him as he's been so helpful looking after me these two weeks. At least I can use my unhappiness right now as an excuse to eat yummy things!!

JohnsonGirl - how's the bleeding today?

Mrs Phez, hope all is well with the appt, let us know. Thinking of you x


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks for your kind thoughts. Miscarriage was confirmed as expected so I can now officially join this thread. It's almost complete so should be back to normal before long. Having HCG levels checked today and Wednesday to exclude ectopic. They also found a cyst on one ovary which wasn't a massive surprise, I had PCO without the syndrome before my son came along. So got to get that checked in 6 weeks with anouther U/S. Was told to wait one cycle before trying again but I'm feeling I'd like to!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All, and sorry to everyone here who has lost a baby. :hugs: :hugs:

I'm 35 and am ALMOST finished with the process of an ectopic. My LMP was July 19th, which gives you an idea of how long this nonsense has lasted. What I thought was a complete natural miscarriage happened at about 6 weeks. However, when the HPTs were still positive a month later, it turned out that I had an ectopic mass, still growing, in my right tube. I got the methotrexate shot, and my levels finally hit zero about a week ago. At this point I'm still waiting to O, waiting to get AF, and then waiting for another O so that we can start TTC again. Probably about a month away. I had a scan today (long story), and they said I've got a big fat follicle about to drop an egg, but it's on the same side as the ectopic was. Until I've had the HSG to see if there's a blockage, I think it's a really baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad idea to try to catch it!

So that's my story. Hopefully we'll all get our BFPs and rainbow babies soon!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## mackjess

pbl_ge said:


> Hi All, and sorry to everyone here who has lost a baby. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I'm 35 and am ALMOST finished with the process of an ectopic. My LMP was July 19th, which gives you an idea of how long this nonsense has lasted. What I thought was a complete natural miscarriage happened at about 6 weeks. However, when the HPTs were still positive a month later, it turned out that I had an ectopic mass, still growing, in my right tube. I got the methotrexate shot, and my levels finally hit zero about a week ago. At this point I'm still waiting to O, waiting to get AF, and then waiting for another O so that we can start TTC again. Probably about a month away. I had a scan today (long story), and they said I've got a big fat follicle about to drop an egg, but it's on the same side as the ectopic was. Until I've had the HSG to see if there's a blockage, I think it's a really baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad idea to try to catch it!
> 
> So that's my story. Hopefully we'll all get our BFPs and rainbow babies soon!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

So sorry for your loss and having to go through so much stuff after thinking the MC was complete! That is great that they can tell what side you are OV from so you can try the other side next month. And also really great that you are OV so soon! Good luck!


----------



## JLeigh

pble_ge - so sorry to hear your what you're going through, sounds very drawn out and so sad. I hope you are feeling better soon.

MrsPhez - so sad that your appointment didn't go well. You're officially joining the 'we will be pregnant soon thread' here now!

Take care lovelies.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Pble_ge- sorry for your loss and the extended time its taken to get back on track. The good news is your body is ovulating so things are still working properly. Hopefully your tube will be okay but ive heard loads of ladies (including a friend of mine) that lost a tube and got pregnant no problem. Welcome x

MrsPhez- sorry lovely, at least you know now and things are nearly complete so your normal cycle will be back on track soon x

AFM- my bleeding has gone back to brown spotting, not new blood. I had my first day back at work today. I'd asked the clinic manager to gently ask people not to talk to me about it and thankfully everyone was great and just treated me like normal. It was quite good getting back into a normal routine.
Fun moment of the day- got pooed on by a seagull- must be some good luck on the way, hahaha!!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are okay today :)


----------



## JLeigh

JohnsonGirl - it's supposed to be lucky to be pooed on by a bird so perhaps this is the start! Glad work went ok today and that it wasn't as bad as you thought. I am due back next monday and am dreading it x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

JLeigh said:


> JohnsonGirl - it's supposed to be lucky to be pooed on by a bird so perhaps this is the start! Glad work went ok today and that it wasn't as bad as you thought. I am due back next monday and am dreading it x

Yep- im definately counting the bird poo as a good sign!!! I also got pooed on my a guinea pig and a puppy but dont think they have the same lucky qualities (im a vet by the way!!!) Its been a pooey day!!! 

I was dreading going back today and really nearly called in sick but i knew i just had to try and get back into it and it wasn't so bad. You'll be okay too but enjoy your time off until next week! Im also a bit lucky because im going on holiday for a week this saturday so i kinda feel like im just popping back into work for a few days!


----------



## calliebaby

I guess I'm joining all of you. I started miscarrying last Friday. I was about 5.5 Weeks. I had my blood taken on Friday and my hcg was really low. I'm waiting on my bloods from today to confirm my hcg is back to zero. I'm still bleeding, but it's more life a period now. I have one son and had no problems with that pregnancy. I'm hoping to ovulate as usual this month and try again. I just wasn't expecting to miscarriage after having an uncomplicated first pregnancy.


----------



## MrsPhez

calliebaby said:


> I guess I'm joining all of you. I started miscarrying last Friday. I was about 5.5 Weeks. I had my blood taken on Friday and my hcg was really low. I'm waiting on my bloods from today to confirm my hcg is back to zero. I'm still bleeding, but it's more life a period now. I have one son and had no problems with that pregnancy. I'm hoping to ovulate as usual this month and try again. I just wasn't expecting to miscarriage after having an uncomplicated first pregnancy.

Sounds like my story too, have a little boy and my 1st attempt after him resulted in m/c last week. Do you know what your HCG was? Mine was 217 today, going back on Weds for 48 hr follow up. I was a bit blase too tbh, I thought if I'd had one with no probelms then the second would be a doddle. Are you going to try before you have a "proper cycle" as recommended? Worked for my SIL, she's in the labour ward right now after immediately catching the egg after m/c! Sorry lots of qs and sorry for your loss :hugs:......


----------



## calliebaby

My hcg was only 23. I had been spotting for a couple of days before I full on bled. We plan on trying as soon as I ovulate next. I just hope my body goes right back to normal.I'm charting to try and see what is happening. I should know today if I'm back at zero or not.


----------



## PaulanMike

Hi everyone, im currently going through a mmc, started earlier today, although im devastated about what is happening i know its because something wasn't right.
The pregnancy wasn't planned but was so excited when i did the test, it just makes me so sure how badly i want to try again as soon as possible.
Where all going to miss our angels that couldn't hang on for their own reasons but i have hope that after our sorrow will come joy (it has to) 
sending my love and good luck dust to everybody.

P.s i know im not supposed to be on this thread right now but do hope to be trying again as soon as possible x


----------



## JLeigh

PaulanMike - I really hope you are ok, so sorry you are currently miscarrying.
Calliebaby - Welcome to you too albeit under such sad circumstances.

We are all going to get pregnant again soon, we deserve it after having to experiencing losses, it is so heartbreaking.

It's 2 weeks tomorrow since my D&C and according to my clearblue monitor I ovulated two days ago. We have been BD'ing so who knows. Trying not to hope for a BFP rather than a period as it would be too lucky and perfect x


----------



## MrsPhez

JLeigh said:


> PaulanMike - I really hope you are ok, so sorry you are currently miscarrying.
> Calliebaby - Welcome to you too albeit under such sad circumstances.
> 
> We are all going to get pregnant again soon, we deserve it after having to experiencing losses, it is so heartbreaking.
> 
> It's 2 weeks tomorrow since my D&C and according to my clearblue monitor I ovulated two days ago. We have been BD'ing so who knows. Trying not to hope for a BFP rather than a period as it would be too lucky and perfect x

Wow only 2 weeks, that's encouraging. Sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## babydoodle

Welcome all the new ladies!!! Update for today...well the nurse called me today while i was at work and asked if i could come in after work to check levels instead of tomorrow morning...so i had it done after work and hope for the call and results tomorrow!!! Crossing my fingers its down to zero soon...I think i will be ready to try as soon as my first cycle comes!!
WHEN BIRDS POOP ON YOU IT IS ALWAYS GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## babydoodle

JLeigh- so u ovulated 2 weeks after dnc? I wonder if dnc clears the pregnancy levels faster...how long did it take for your levels to reach zero???


----------



## kittkatt91

Hi im a newbie :) I had a mc on feb 3 as 14wks and was put on yaz&beyaz... we are ready to start trying again but im not sure if im doing it right? I have been off of the pill for about three days and today i started bleeding this brown blood, kinda frightening but maybe just old blood. So does anyone know how long to wait till the pill gets out of the system? I heard 2-3months...im really impatient tho lol any advise???


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, all. I've been reading back on this thread--so many heartbreaking stories! :cry: :cry: :cry: The bird poop stuff is hilarious, though. 

I hope we all get our rainbow babies the next cycle! Is it worth starting a list for when people will be able to test? I'm hoping to test again mid-Dec.


----------



## mackjess

kittkatt91 said:


> Hi im a newbie :) I had a mc on feb 3 as 14wks and was put on yaz&beyaz... we are ready to start trying again but im not sure if im doing it right? I have been off of the pill for about three days and today i started bleeding this brown blood, kinda frightening but maybe just old blood. So does anyone know how long to wait till the pill gets out of the system? I heard 2-3months...im really impatient tho lol any advise???

Yes, that is what they say. They told me it might take 6 months since I was on it for 15 years. I quit taking the pill in July, wanted to try after the first of the year. Bam I got prego in August! M/c in Sept, but I don't think i could've had a good lining being off of it so soon. I started baby aspirin daily to help the lining in my uterus get thicker and richer for the next one!


----------



## JLeigh

babydoodle said:


> JLeigh- so u ovulated 2 weeks after dnc? I wonder if dnc clears the pregnancy levels faster...how long did it take for your levels to reach zero???

I set my monitor at Day 1 on the day of my D&C. It then told me I had high fertility on day 11 (pre D&C it was day 13) and then it said I ovulated day 12 and 13. I did a pregnancy test and it is negative so am assuming that i'm down to 0. 

In the uk they don't do blood tests to check after D&C so this has all been guess work by me. I have no idea if it's accurate or not, just made sure we BD anyhow just in case it is. I guess we'll see in two weeks if period turns up, I am always a 29 day cycle so not sure if that too will change after D&C..

Kittkatt91 - I don't know about the pill because I haven't been on it for years and years. Makes sense that a few months would be what it takes to leave your system though?

Hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone!
Babydoodle- any test results yet?

Im in the uk too and its really frustrating that we dont get the hcg blood tests that you guys get over there. Im just relying on hpt's.

Its really good that some of you are ovulating already! Gives me hope my cycle will return to normal soon. Im so impatient to try again. At least my 2 week wait to BD is almost up- hee hee!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

kittkatt91 said:


> Hi im a newbie :) I had a mc on feb 3 as 14wks and was put on yaz&beyaz... we are ready to start trying again but im not sure if im doing it right? I have been off of the pill for about three days and today i started bleeding this brown blood, kinda frightening but maybe just old blood. So does anyone know how long to wait till the pill gets out of the system? I heard 2-3months...im really impatient tho lol any advise???

Hi KittKatt
I've been off the pill for a few years but my sister in law came off it last summer and got pregnant the first month of trying so its possible the levels can drop really fast. She had been on it for 10 years :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPhez

Been doing some reading and am completely in 2 minds about that to do about trying again. Should we wait for a cycle as the nurse suggested or just give it a shot straight away? I haven't found any evidence to suggest there is increased risk of m/c if we don't hang around and being 36 makes me think we have no time to lose. If I was younger I would definitely wait. What are you all going to do? Sorry if you've answered this one already.....


----------



## jabish

hi ladies... cd 12 here and still no signs of ovulation but i do have 35 day cycles so I am still very hopefull....


----------



## babydoodle

Update from the nurse...she said that my levels went from 6000 last Monday to 208 yesterday...so she will re test me in a week and hopefully it will be very close to 0...i am not bleeding again today from the dnc but she said that the bleeding can come and go...can you guys tell me more about the baby aspirin...how it helps the lining of the uterus???


----------



## mackjess

Good news about the dropping levels. Hope they get to 0 fast.

This is the article that made me decide to try the baby aspirin.

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/what-is-baby-aspirin-and-how-is-it-related-to-fertility.html


----------



## babydoodle

I read the article and looked it up on google...another article said that it is recommended for pregnant women with recurrent miscarriages who have a clotting disorder...i guess i have to ask my doc about that...it seems to make sense that it would help with preparing the uterus lining and increasing bloodflow in placenta between baby and mom...interesting stuff...have you heard of robitussin to help promote thin EWCM to help sperm on their way? Supposedly should take for 5 days before ovulation and the day of ovulation!


----------



## mackjess

I've heard of that. So far I don't think getting knocked up will be an issue, since we tried NOT to in August and avoided BD'ing around my OV date (my DH is very proud of his swimmers that must have hung out at least 4 days) so I'll probably just try to be healthier with the vits, and take the baby aspirin to make my next bean stick. I don't even want to know what kind of mess I'd be if I start to worry about being fertile.


----------



## mackjess

I've also been reading that drinking grapefruit juice or eating grapefruit helps with the CM. I see more posts about that than I do the tussin.


----------



## MrsPhez

Went mack to EPU for HCG levels afetr 48 hrs, dropped from 219 to 115. Back again next Thurs to check they've gone right down.
Asked mw about trying again immediately, she said just go for it, no associated risks so not going to wait for next cycle. Going to get my opks out and get busy! She said ov should be in a couple of weeks. Bleeding is slowing down now, feeling quite positive. Fingers crossed


----------



## babydoodle

Thats awesome! Yes! I am feeling positive and excited as well...eager to begin trying again...anxious I guess and impatient...lots of feelings..LOL Im going crazy!!! I am NOT planning on waiting a couple of cycles anymore...just give one normal cycle and hope i can track my ovulation!!! My friends sister has many ovulation predictors from this year when she was ttc...she said shes going to get them for me!!! Yeah!!! Bleeding started back up today from d&c so hoping that I get rid of the rest of this lining and my levels hopefully will be at 0 next week when i get checked!!!! BABY DUST TO ALL!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi Ladies :)
How is everyone doing today? Im ok. Still positive hpt 2 weeks after D&C and i've got some cramping and pain on the right side of my lower pelvis. Dont think it can be ovulation though because of the hcg still being high. I've never been able to feel my ovulation either. Suppose i'll just see how it goes. Im going on holiday in 2 days so not going to do any more testing until i get back in 10 days- hopefully then i'll have a negative hpt :wacko:

Hows the bleeding BabyDoodle?- hope its calmed down.

:hugs:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

MrsPhez said:


> Went mack to EPU for HCG levels afetr 48 hrs, dropped from 219 to 115. Back again next Thurs to check they've gone right down.
> Asked mw about trying again immediately, she said just go for it, no associated risks so not going to wait for next cycle. Going to get my opks out and get busy! She said ov should be in a couple of weeks. Bleeding is slowing down now, feeling quite positive. Fingers crossed

Glad you're feeling more positive MrsPhez. Its good news you can start trying again straight away. I cant wait till i've had a cycle and can ttc again. It feels like so long ago that I was pregnant!


----------



## babydoodle

Actually i am bleeding quite a bit today i also started cramping it sort of feels like af cramps but it cant be that because its still d&c recovery. I am quite emotional today crying off and on all day and feeling bad about myself and my situation...upset and just having all kinds of ups and downs so i dont know about my hormone levels i feel that im so out of whack...


----------



## mackjess

babydoodle said:


> Actually i am bleeding quite a bit today i also started cramping it sort of feels like af cramps but it cant be that because its still d&c recovery. I am quite emotional today crying off and on all day and feeling bad about myself and my situation...upset and just having all kinds of ups and downs so i dont know about my hormone levels i feel that im so out of whack...

Very sorry about how you are feeling dear. I know my first AF after my m/c was weird, I had cramping that started AFTER the AF was over and hurt really bad for about 5 days. With barely any spotting. It was weird how bad the cramps were because it was a light AF, and I had a natural m/c at 5 weeks and my HCG was 3 last time they tested (they didn't bother with a follow up because it was so low so soon) and there was no bleeding like you would think with cramps so bad. So you never know what our bodies are going to do while we are recovering. I missed 2 days of work that week, and was really really depressed. The AF, then the cramping reminded me of the m/c even though I had very little pain during the actual m/c. It must have made it sink in that I wasn't prego and I was crushed.

The emotional part is tough, too. Last week I was really bad and had to run to the br at work to have a cry break on Friday. It'd been over a month since the m/c but sometimes it still hits me. This week has been better. So just hang on, I feel like I'm getting less and less hormonal/emotional about it as time goes on, even though it is still upsetting. I just react to it less, or at more convenient times like when I'm not at work. It will get better. So far my second cycle has been wonders better than my first one after as far as moods and odd symptoms, so I pray that you get through this to happier days and can get a BFP after everything works itself out.


----------



## babydoodle

Thanks i know i will keep having good days and bad, i just want to be done recovering from all of this and move forward with my life...


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi, how is everyone doing today? Im back in rainy Oslo. I used to live here (DH) is norwegian. Its lovely bring back, very relaxing.
DH and i BD'd for the first time since my d&c. It wasn't painful and no bleeding :thumbup:
We didn't use protection though so i suppose im in NTNP teritory! Just trying not to think abort it really. My hpt is still positive so dont think i can Get prgnant anyway at the moment.?.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## jabish

Today is cycle day 16 for me and i'm pretty sure my opk is positive if not it's very close so will be doing the baby dance tonite...pray for me ladies..thanx


----------



## MrsPhez

jabish said:


> Today is cycle day 16 for me and i'm pretty sure my opk is positive if not it's very close so will be doing the baby dance tonite...pray for me ladies..thanx

Good luck! Wish you all the best! 
My m/c is almost over with 9 days later. Relieved and looking forward to happier times......


----------



## jabish

mrsphez said:


> jabish said:
> 
> 
> today is cycle day 16 for me and i'm pretty sure my opk is positive if not it's very close so will be doing the baby dance tonite...pray for me ladies..thanx
> 
> good luck! Wish you all the best!
> My m/c is almost over with 9 days later. Relieved and looking forward to happier times......Click to expand...

hey there...thanx and so sorry for your loss..this for me is the first o i have had since my m/c on sept12th and it seems like it's been years since i ovulated but here we are...praying for you!!


----------



## MrsPhez

jabish said:


> mrsphez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jabish said:
> 
> 
> today is cycle day 16 for me and i'm pretty sure my opk is positive if not it's very close so will be doing the baby dance tonite...pray for me ladies..thanx
> 
> good luck! Wish you all the best!
> My m/c is almost over with 9 days later. Relieved and looking forward to happier times......Click to expand...
> 
> hey there...thanx and so sorry for your loss..this for me is the first o i have had since my m/c on sept12th and it seems like it's been years since i ovulated but here we are...praying for you!!Click to expand...

I'm not expecting a quick O either, before my son my cycles were 3 monthly (polycystic ovaries w/o syndrome) and after him it got better down to 5.5 weeks but still long cycles. It's anybody's guess! I can hope for 2 weeks as suggested by mw but that's probably very wishful thinking.....


----------



## babydoodle

Good luck to all of you ladies!! I am STILL bleeding a little from the D&C it has been 12 days...i went to see the doc on Friday because of the bleeding and increase in cramping and she did an exam and said she believed i may have gotten an early period...i have no idea what to think...i wouldnt think that the uterus would be able to 'shed' any lining because of the D&C...she said it does happen...who knows i really need to invest in some opk's so i can figure out my cycle again...i cannot wait to start trying again...ladies, we ARE fertile...if we've become pregnant before we can certainly do it again!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for us all and hope this is a sticky thread YOU LADIES HAVE BEEN GREAT SUPPORT!


----------



## mackjess

Yay to an early AF!


----------



## MrsPhez

Good for you babydoodle, back on the uphill stretch, not long till you get to the top I'm sure and hopefully you'll stay there this time.
I've stopped bleeding 10 days later and just chucked out all my old positive hpts from last pregnancy, including one I did earlier with an OPK which were both practically negative. Roll on the big O ..... fingers crossed for the best Christmas present ever!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All! Good to see everyone's progress here. I'm still in limbo, myself. I got a scan about a week ago, and the doctor said that I was about to O. I can't tell if it happened or not, as my temps are all over the place. :shrug: I finally figured out how to combine the charts from this whole process. I find this chart hilarious in a dark sort of way:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3da656/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

So glad for those who have managed to progress past limbo! I look forward to joinging you soon.


----------



## ready4family

I'll join! I am on the tail end of my miscarriage at 10 weeks, and we'll be trying again as soon as my body decides to get back to normal! We're ready to welcome a LO into our lives.....


----------



## JohnsonGirl

ready4family said:


> I'll join! I am on the tail end of my miscarriage at 10 weeks, and we'll be trying again as soon as my body decides to get back to normal! We're ready to welcome a LO into our lives.....

Hi and welcome :hugs:

Babydoodle- its good news if you've had A period- maybe you can count cycle days better now. Are u having another hcg blood?

Im in Norway all week and its driving me A bit nuts that i have no sticks to pee on- lol!!! Thought it would be relaxing not to think about it but its worse!
I had dinner with my best norwegian friend last night- shes 6 months pregnant. Im really happy for her but so sad i couldn't be pregnant too!!! It will happen though- positive mental attitude!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sophiasmom

I just had a m/c at 5 wks. This is our 2nd loss. Our first was at 16 wks. I have a beautiful 13 month old (my rainbow baby) and we've been ttc #2. I had bleeding for 3 days, but now nothing. I don't know if it's complete now, or if there's more to come. I'm going to NTNP for now, and maybe try again in December. I hate that we all have to go through this :cry:


----------



## MrsPhez

Really sorry for your loss Sophia's Mom :hugs:

Went back for my HCG blood this morning and it was 11.5 which is good news, I'm pretty much back to "normal" after the mc/ which started 2 weeks ago. Booked an app with GP for advice on my annoyingly long cycles (5-6 weeks) but ordered some Ferility Blend and started on the Agnus Castus/Vitex last night to see if it helps at all. My pre-ov temp was normal too so I guess I'm ready to go again! When I was scanned for m/c they also found a 5cm ov cyst. So many parts to this jigsaw, why can't life be simple for us ladies? Anyway I hope you're all well...


----------



## Sophiasmom

Thanks MrsPhez. My Hcg yesterday was still around 120, but it seems to be halving itself as it should. I have one more level to do next month. 

I took Vitex a couple months ago to try to bring on my first ppaf. I didn't notice any change in temps, etc, but it gave me horrible headaches every day until I finally caved and stopped taking it. 

I read some great things about soy isoflavones, so I took it last month, and ovulated 3 days later (super strong ovulation). I don't know if that's what got me my BFP or not, but I think it had a little to do with it. As I said, I may just sit this month out (per Dr's recommendation) and try again next month. Not sure if I'll try SI again. It depends on my ovulation this month. Pre-DD I had super long irregular cycles, so unless they've changed now, I think I'll end up taking it again.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi all and welcome to the new ladies and really sorry for your losses- its so rubbish we have to go through this.

Good news for those with decreasing hcg levels, soon be ovulating then the dreaded two week wait!

Im A bit grumpy today!! Had some cramping and really hot in the night so really thought id wake up to af... But no! I know im just being impatient to start ttc again but im A bit down about it today :nope:
Anyway, sure i'll be my normal perky self tomorrow! Still hoping for xmas bfps for us all :winkwink:


----------



## hoping for 1

I just found out yesterday that im in the middle of my 2nd mc. Have been trying for about 2 years. Just moved to a new town and the 3 women im close to are prego or just had one. I dont think anyone understands how devastating it is. It doesnt matter if u were 5 weeks or 5 months. I keep telling myself to try again but i dont know if i can deal with the sheer panic everyday. Everytime i pee, is there blood, every little pain, am i losing it? But i think the only thing i can do is keep trying and pray. I did hear u are most fertile after a MC, so i guess im back on the wagon, join me?


----------



## Sophiasmom

So sorry for your loss, Hopingfor1. I think we can all relate to your feelings of panic. Nobody should ever have to go through this.


----------



## mackjess

Hello to all the new ladies. I second Johnson, sorry for your losses and that we have to go through this. Hope we all have success stories soon!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

pbl_ge said:


> Hi All! Good to see everyone's progress here. I'm still in limbo, myself. I got a scan about a week ago, and the doctor said that I was about to O. I can't tell if it happened or not, as my temps are all over the place. :shrug: I finally figured out how to combine the charts from this whole process. I find this chart hilarious in a dark sort of way:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3da656/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> So glad for those who have managed to progress past limbo! I look forward to joinging you soon.

I tried to do the chart thing but im rubbish at it!! I love stalking other peoples though- never thought id Get so excited about A temperature rise!!!
Are you going to test or just wait it out?


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, JG. We intentionally avoided this particular eggie, as it was on the same side as the ectopic. Until I have the HSG to see what's going on, I didn't want to risk it. :nope:

:hi: to the new folks joining the thread!


----------



## LaurenM.

Hey ladies, can I join? I went for my beta this morning and it was 44. Less than 2 hours later I was bleeding heavy. I guess I'm not sure where else to turn?


----------



## mackjess

LaurenM. said:


> Hey ladies, can I join? I went for my beta this morning and it was 44. Less than 2 hours later I was bleeding heavy. I guess I'm not sure where else to turn?

I'm so sorry Lauren. It's SS that this happened when you were probably still shocked/excited. I love this site and these threads so I hope we can help you out too.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sophiasmom

Question- Our first loss was @ 16 wks, and I had to be induced to deliver and ended up having a d&c bc of complications. I started to m/c at 5 wks this time, and had fairly heavy bleeding (brown,red) for the first and most of the 2nd day. then spotting, and by day 3, nothing. How long did everybody else have bleeding if you don't mind me asking? I'm just trying to figure out if I'm trying to heal and accept what's happened, only to have more bleeding in a couple of days. I'm thinking I was early, so maybe less bleeding. But I've also read of some women that have bleeding for weeks.


----------



## Angel wings13

pbl_ge said:


> Hi All! Good to see everyone's progress here. I'm still in limbo, myself. I got a scan about a week ago, and the doctor said that I was about to O. I can't tell if it happened or not, as my temps are all over the place. :shrug: I finally figured out how to combine the charts from this whole process. I find this chart hilarious in a dark sort of way:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3da656/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> So glad for those who have managed to progress past limbo! I look forward to joinging you soon.

Hi there, I'm new here, ttc after mc, but I want to say something of topic.

I use the EXACT SAME avatar as you do on a different forum! Lol, I saw that and at first thought what the....? Small world!


----------



## Angel wings13

Long story short, we are ttc after a VERY heart breaking mc. My recent m/c makes 4 in 3 yrs. The first 3 were chemical pregnancies, and also a surprise. In ALL 3, I found out I was pregnant them miscarried the next day - my cycles are clockwork, so I tested one day late and got a bfp . Before it could even process, I m/c.... But I have grave's disease, previously uncontrolled. It is now controlled after a thyroidectomy and the right replacement meds.

So THIS m/c (after making it to the HB stage) was DEVASTATING. I am baby crazed now. Seriously obsessed. I've been temping, keeping a journal, and now that my 1st AF arrived after mc, I even purchased opk's, even though I'm pretty in tune with my body, just to be sure.

In fact that's why I think I'm crazed. With the 3 chemical pregnancies, I just had this feeling something was wrong. With this last one in sept, I had no such feeling. I felt great. I feel like my body or mind betrayed me. November 30th will be our 5th anniversary, and, coincidentally, the day my next AF should show - or hopefully, a BFP! Prayers and magical baby dust to everyone! I sincerely hope all of us "november ttc 2012" girls get our wishes before christmas!


----------



## hopefulrog

Hello everyone,

I'd love to join - you all seem lovely and it's so reassuring to read these stories when it feels like you're the only one obsessed with peeing on all sorts of sticks!! Even my sis-in-law who's also trying, doesn't get it :shrug:

My story - I was 9 weeks but baby was 6 weeks and I had a natural miscarriage on 7th October. It's such a traumatic experience and my heart goes out to all of you for what you've been through. 

I definitely feel ready to try again both emotionally and physically and so does hubby. I had AF exactly 28 days after miscarrying and am on CD8 so gearing up for the big O.

If it helps anyone, I used hpts to check my hormone levels and I was still getting a v faint line just before AF. My levels seemed to go down v quickly at first but then took a while to go completely. I haven't done a test since but assume all is ok. I've never used ovulation sticks so am just going to BD like crazy :)

Good luck to everyone and really hope this your month!! Can't wait to see how it turns out...xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sophiasmom said:


> Question- Our first loss was @ 16 wks, and I had to be induced to deliver and ended up having a d&c bc of complications. I started to m/c at 5 wks this time, and had fairly heavy bleeding (brown,red) for the first and most of the 2nd day. then spotting, and by day 3, nothing. How long did everybody else have bleeding if you don't mind me asking? I'm just trying to figure out if I'm trying to heal and accept what's happened, only to have more bleeding in a couple of days. I'm thinking I was early, so maybe less bleeding. But I've also read of some women that have bleeding for weeks.

Hi and welcome to all the new ladies. We're in this together and its gonna be so great when we Get our bfp's :thumbup:

As for the bleeding- i had A d&c just over 3 weeks ago. I bled for 2 days, heavy. Then nothing for about 5 days, then light-medium bleeding for 4 days. I have no idea where i am in my cycle now. Still had positive hpt 6 days ago so hormones not settled yet. DH and i are NTNP at the moment but of course i have secret/not so secret hopes that im gonna Get pregnant again straight away!!!
Hoping af comes soon so i can start counting my cycle days again.

Christmas bfp here we come!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

hopefulrog said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'd love to join - you all seem lovely and it's so reassuring to read these stories when it feels like you're the only one obsessed with peeing on all sorts of sticks!! Even my sis-in-law who's also trying, doesn't get it :shrug:
> 
> My story - I was 9 weeks but baby was 6 weeks and I had a natural miscarriage on 7th October. It's such a traumatic experience and my heart goes out to all of you for what you've been through.
> 
> I definitely feel ready to try again both emotionally and physically and so does hubby. I had AF exactly 28 days after miscarrying and am on CD8 so gearing up for the big O.
> 
> If it helps anyone, I used hpts to check my hormone levels and I was still getting a v faint line just before AF. My levels seemed to go down v quickly at first but then took a while to go completely. I haven't done a test since but assume all is ok. I've never used ovulation sticks so am just going to BD like crazy :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone and really hope this your month!! Can't wait to see how it turns out...xxx

Welcome hope. I like hearing from other uk girls who have to rely on poas too and dont Get the hcg routine blood tests. Its good you got af 28days aften mc. I hope mine does that too. I had A mmc found at 12 week scan- worst experience of my life. But like you said, me and DH feel emotionally ready to try again and im an absolute adict when it comes to ttc.......and looking on this site!!!
Fingers crossed for you and all the other ladies :flower:


----------



## hopefulrog

JohnsonGirl said:


> Welcome hope. I like hearing from other uk girls who have to rely on poas too and dont Get the hcg routine blood tests. Its good you got af 28days aften mc. I hope mine does that too. I had A mmc found at 12 week scan- worst experience of my life. But like you said, me and DH feel emotionally ready to try again and im an absolute adict when it comes to ttc.......and looking on this site!!!
> Fingers crossed for you and all the other ladies :flower:

Hi JohnsonGirl,

Thanks for the welcome!! I'm so sorry about your mmc, I can't imagine how hard that must have been. We had a couple of early scans so I was somewhat prepared for the possibility. 

So pleased you feel ready to try again though, it's such an exiting time!!
Waiting for AF sucks, but it'll definitely happen. In the meantime, I've found getting myself on a super health kick (zumba, yoga, preggers vitamins and health eating) has really helped, both to distract me and to make me feel better.

Keep us posted on how you're going!! xxx


----------



## nessaw

hi ladies.was wondering if i could join you.first of all am so sorry for ur losses.

a little bit about me.my boyf is 37 & i am 36.we were trying for 20 months to get ur first bfp.last wk @9 wks an early scan showed a 5 wk empty sac.i went back yesterday to have it confirmed and am now mid medical management of my miscarriage.

due to my age and the trouble we had getting the bfp in the first place am thinking of trying straight away.the nurse said we should wait until after the first cycle.so am thinking ntnp once the bleeding is over.then reinvest in the opks etc for the next cycle.

am currently v scared as not miscarried yet but my mindset has come round to thinking about the future.

good luck to us all.x


----------



## mackjess

Sophiasmom said:


> Question- Our first loss was @ 16 wks, and I had to be induced to deliver and ended up having a d&c bc of complications. I started to m/c at 5 wks this time, and had fairly heavy bleeding (brown,red) for the first and most of the 2nd day. then spotting, and by day 3, nothing. How long did everybody else have bleeding if you don't mind me asking? I'm just trying to figure out if I'm trying to heal and accept what's happened, only to have more bleeding in a couple of days. I'm thinking I was early, so maybe less bleeding. But I've also read of some women that have bleeding for weeks.

I was at five weeks and my bleeding was mostly over the first three days. I wore liners for about a week for spotting, but had very little of that.

ss about your losses.


----------



## hopefulrog

nessaw said:


> hi ladies.was wondering if i could join you.first of all am so sorry for ur losses.
> 
> a little bit about me.my boyf is 37 & i am 36.we were trying for 20 months to get ur first bfp.last wk @9 wks an early scan showed a 5 wk empty sac.i went back yesterday to have it confirmed and am now mid medical management of my miscarriage.
> 
> due to my age and the trouble we had getting the bfp in the first place am thinking of trying straight away.the nurse said we should wait until after the first cycle.so am thinking ntnp once the bleeding is over.then reinvest in the opks etc for the next cycle.
> 
> am currently v scared as not miscarried yet but my mindset has come round to thinking about the future.
> 
> good luck to us all.x


Hi there,

I was exactly the same as you after my miscarriage and wanted to get trying straight away, if I'm honest even before my next cycle - patience is not one of my strong points :) but also when I lost the baby all I could think about was getting pregnant again straight away!

This site has a some info on when to start trying again and it really helped me so hopefully it'll do the same for you. I can't put up the full link but Google pregnancylossinfo and it's under the "trying for your next pregnancy" bit. 

Wishing you lots of love and support over the coming days :flower:


----------



## LaurenM.

I have a question for you ladies. I think my miscarriage started Thursday night when I began spotting. Friday I was bleeding bright red blood, and Saturday and still
Sunday morning. No cramps. No pain. My beta on Friday was a 44. Why am
I still getting positive pregnancy tests? And I don't mean faint lines. I took a digit that read pregnant. And a FRER and the line was the darkest I had gotten. I'm so confused.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hi ladies,
Been a tough weekend, another friend announced they are 12 weeks pregnant yesterday (neither know I was pregnant or miscarried) and another friend showed me and my buddies a photo of her little Zachary who was induced at 21 weeks due to spina bifida.They got 2 precious hours with him but so so heartbreaking so had a few tears last night. 
Anyway, I feel fine really and am poing OPKs and charting every day along with my agnus castus supplement. Fingers crossed for all of us and Christmas BFPs all round.
Welcome to all the newbies, so nice to have somewhere to vent now my friends have left! Look after yourselves x


----------



## Sophiasmom

LaurenM. said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I think my miscarriage started Thursday night when I began spotting. Friday I was bleeding bright red blood, and Saturday and still
> Sunday morning. No cramps. No pain. My beta on Friday was a 44. Why am
> I still getting positive pregnancy tests? And I don't mean faint lines. I took a digit that read pregnant. And a FRER and the line was the darkest I had gotten. I'm so confused.

Is your doctor planning on doing a second beta? My doctor explained that they have to be able to see a trend with it to formally call it a m/c or not. My bleeding started monday, but he explained that first trimester bleeding is a very common occurrence. My sister-in-law had what seemed like a full period at 6 wks. Of course, waiting the 2 days for the second level was torture. I was trying to stay positive, but my intuition was that I was no longer pregnant, wc the second beta verified. 

As my OB explained, some tests on the market can actually detect Hcg at levels as low as 6.5 (not marketed as such). I would say even with the bleeding there's a small chance you're still pregnant. I don't want to give you false hope, but it would be worth a follow-up.


----------



## LaurenM.

Sophiasmom said:


> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I think my miscarriage started Thursday night when I began spotting. Friday I was bleeding bright red blood, and Saturday and still
> Sunday morning. No cramps. No pain. My beta on Friday was a 44. Why am
> I still getting positive pregnancy tests? And I don't mean faint lines. I took a digit that read pregnant. And a FRER and the line was the darkest I had gotten. I'm so confused.
> 
> Is your doctor planning on doing a second beta? My doctor explained that they have to be able to see a trend with it to formally call it a m/c or not. My bleeding started monday, but he explained that first trimester bleeding is a very common occurrence. My sister-in-law had what seemed like a full period at 6 wks. Of course, waiting the 2 days for the second level was torture. I was trying to stay positive, but my intuition was that I was no longer pregnant, wc the second beta verified.
> 
> As my OB explained, some tests on the market can actually detect Hcg at levels as low as 6.5 (not marketed as such). I would say even with the bleeding there's a small chance you're still pregnant. I don't want to give you false hope, but it would be worth a follow-up.Click to expand...

I am supposed to go Monday for my second beta. I just feel like its torture to wait another day. I was in fertility meds. I had up to 4-5 good follies. I'm wondering if I lost 1-2 and I'm still pregnant. I'm still nauseous. Still extra hungry. Still moody. Still grasping at straws. Seriously, when I took my first digital, it took 3-4 mins to show up pregnant. It took a minute or less this morning. I know none of you can say "yea you're still pregnant" or "nope, sorry" I guess I'm just venting.


----------



## Sophiasmom

hopefulrog said:


> nessaw said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies.was wondering if i could join you.first of all am so sorry for ur losses.
> 
> a little bit about me.my boyf is 37 & i am 36.we were trying for 20 months to get ur first bfp.last wk @9 wks an early scan showed a 5 wk empty sac.i went back yesterday to have it confirmed and am now mid medical management of my miscarriage.
> 
> due to my age and the trouble we had getting the bfp in the first place am thinking of trying straight away.the nurse said we should wait until after the first cycle.so am thinking ntnp once the bleeding is over.then reinvest in the opks etc for the next cycle.
> 
> am currently v scared as not miscarried yet but my mindset has come round to thinking about the future.
> 
> good luck to us all.x
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I was exactly the same as you after my miscarriage and wanted to get trying straight away, if I'm honest even before my next cycle - patience is not one of my strong points :) but also when I lost the baby all I could think about was getting pregnant again straight away!
> 
> This site has a some info on when to start trying again and it really helped me so hopefully it'll do the same for you. I can't put up the full link but Google pregnancylossinfo and it's under the "trying for your next pregnancy" bit.
> 
> Wishing you lots of love and support over the coming days :flower:Click to expand...

I completely relate to both of you! I know when I left the hospital after my 1st loss, I wanted to be pregnant right away. I felt so empty, and I couldn't stand it. My body knew better, bc I didn't get pg until about 4 months later. This time, I'd love to get pg soon, but I also know that I want my body to be in the best condition it can so I can carry a baby full-term. So I'm NTNP this month, and probably going to start trying next month. I may use OPK's again next month, but no temping.


----------



## Sophiasmom

@LaurenM- I'll be praying for you then. I know the wait is horrible. I hope the time goes by quickly for you.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi lovely ladies!
Its so rubbish this heart ache we have to go through, especially when it gets dragged out and we dont know whats really happening. :wacko:

I FINALLY got a negative on a hpt today, 24 days post d&c! I feel like its a big step and i can start to move on a bit. Hubby and I are NTNP and he's going away now for a week so i guess i'll just see what this week brings. At least i know now that if i get a new bfp its because of a new pregnancy not the old hormones.

Hugs and baby dust to everyone
:dust:


----------



## mackjess

LaurenM. said:


> Sophiasmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I think my miscarriage started Thursday night when I began spotting. Friday I was bleeding bright red blood, and Saturday and still
> Sunday morning. No cramps. No pain. My beta on Friday was a 44. Why am
> I still getting positive pregnancy tests? And I don't mean faint lines. I took a digit that read pregnant. And a FRER and the line was the darkest I had gotten. I'm so confused.
> 
> Is your doctor planning on doing a second beta? My doctor explained that they have to be able to see a trend with it to formally call it a m/c or not. My bleeding started monday, but he explained that first trimester bleeding is a very common occurrence. My sister-in-law had what seemed like a full period at 6 wks. Of course, waiting the 2 days for the second level was torture. I was trying to stay positive, but my intuition was that I was no longer pregnant, wc the second beta verified.
> 
> As my OB explained, some tests on the market can actually detect Hcg at levels as low as 6.5 (not marketed as such). I would say even with the bleeding there's a small chance you're still pregnant. I don't want to give you false hope, but it would be worth a follow-up.Click to expand...
> 
> I am supposed to go Monday for my second beta. I just feel like its torture to wait another day. I was in fertility meds. I had up to 4-5 good follies. I'm wondering if I lost 1-2 and I'm still pregnant. I'm still nauseous. Still extra hungry. Still moody. Still grasping at straws. Seriously, when I took my first digital, it took 3-4 mins to show up pregnant. It took a minute or less this morning. I know none of you can say "yea you're still pregnant" or "nope, sorry" I guess I'm just venting.Click to expand...

Well I'm praying you are still pregnant. I got a BFP on my home test Friday and went in for Beta work. Won't get the results until tomorrow and now I am having brown spotting. It's such torture. I want to get my first results back because they can usually tell early on if it's a chemical pregnancy (what happened to me last time) and I may have to go in for another beta test and wait to see if it's increasing. Trying to stay positive, and hoping for the best outcome for both of us!!:hugs:


----------



## Sophiasmom

Well fingers crossed for the both of you! We're all due for some good news!:flower:


----------



## LaurenM.

Nope, my betas dropped. I got them tested tonight and they were 27. Ugh. Well, I will be hopping back in the trying game as soon as I can. Now I'm just terrified that this is going to be repeated.


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, ladies. May I join?

I am currently going through my third loss and know I'll have to WTT for a few months. I have a minor procedure at the end of December and they won't do it on pregnant ladies in the first trimester so I have to wait until the New Year. Also, I think it will be good for me to not have TTC or early pregnancy stress over the Holidays.

I had a mmc which was discovered at 10 weeks though I wasn't told when the baby died. I was spotting for a week before the mmc was discovered and then I began to clot the next day and passed the baby the day after that. I passed the baby a week ago today and am still bleeding. With my first loss I bled for 10 days so I'm hoping against hope that it stops soon. I hate the physical reminders of my loss.


----------



## Angel wings13

Hello ladies....
My miscarriage of my little one and his/her surprise twin was in sept...(4th mc after 3 chemical pregnancies) :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:
AF 11/2
Currently on CD12, bought my first OPK. I believe I will ovulate Friday(Assuming my cycle is now normal). 

The doc thinks the 3 chemical pregnancies were due to my Grave''s Disease. But after a thyroidectomy and replacement meds, my levels are now normal. My doc is thinking the recent m/c is completely un-related. Chalking it up to random chromosomal abnormalities. I had a very enlarged yolk sac. (should be less than 5mm, mine was 11mm)

I hope she is right, because I have a 6 yr old boy and an 11 yr old boy - both totally normal pregnancies. ALL of my m/c's came in the last 4 yrs.... 3 of them 4 yrs ago....
I had just gone off my BC pill in May, and had wacky cycles, found out in August that I conceived in July....

My fiance and I are heartbroken, and I have turned into an obsessed baby crazed lunatic! 

Funny how many times I got pregnant without trying (both boys and those 3 mc's were all unplanned!) 

Now I am totally ready and we both want a baby, and now it seems like I have lost my chance...

But I still am a peeonastick-aholic! I'm only working this show with one ovary, but I seem to ovulate almost every month (when I wasn't on BC). 

Hopefully I can come on here on November 30th with a BFP! 

Good luck everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi and Welcome new ladies. This is definately the right place to come for a bit of support or a vent!

Im a poas'aholic too! Since my hcg stopped registering on a hpt i've turned into an opk poas crazy lady! This thursday is 4 weeks since my d&c so im hoping for af to show up.....or a new pregnancy-lol!!


----------



## hopefulrog

Hello ladies,

Firstly I just wanted to say this is the first time I've written more than one post in a forum and it's really lovely to come home and check in on how everyone's doing and have some support!

Secondly, I had a question for you all. I had my first AF post miscarriage on 3rd November so am now on CD10. I stopped bleeding on Friday but then got some random spotting on Sunday and then again this morning. 

I think it may have been down to a pretty tough zumba class (I seriously need to get back in shape...) but it doesn't usually happen to me with AF, and it's weird that there's been no spotting days in between. 

Anyone else had a funny AF after a miscarriage?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi hopfulrog. I'm not sure about your af, I've not had my first since mmc yet so I've no experience to share. I have read on here lots of women describing unsettled periods and intermittent bleeding with the first af after mc. Think the body needs a few months to get back onto a routine.

Hope you are feeling well. Are u using opks this cycle?


----------



## babydoodle

OMG I have so much reading to do here! Its been like a week since Ive been on this site...update for me...well nothing really my levels last week were still 48 and im supposed to go back tomorrow but i actuallyhave to cancel that appt. Just been really busy with some family stuff...soooo....mackjess....i see a pregnancy ticker!!! HOW EXCITING!!! Please update about this I wish you all the luck and baby dust in the world!!! Im still waiting for my levels to drop to zero...TAKING FOREVER!!!


----------



## mackjess

TY babydoodle. I've been looking for you on here!

Just got a BFP on a home test Thursday and had it confirmed on Friday because I could *barely* see the lines Thursday. Got betas done and they went from 30 on Friday to 232 on Monday, so it's doubling every 25 hours. Haven't heard from my OB yet about if they are going to keep doing my follow ups with blood tests or if they are going to make my first appt the scan appt at 6 weeks. Really hoping they keep checking my blood, but I'll be OK if they don't. 

Glad they are monitoring your numbers so closely. If they don't drop as fast as they like they can give you something to help.

hopful-my AF after my m/c was totally crazy. I had spotting at random times then cramps came AFTER the bleeding was over. It was totally backwards and just weird. Your body is adjusting back to normal especially with that first cycle.


----------



## babydoodle

oh good to hear!!! i just sent u a message!!


----------



## Starry Night

Doubling hcg is a good sign! Hope this is your rainbow!

Ugh...just can't wait until I stop actively miscarrying. Since we have to wait for the New Year to TTC it's not about getting back in the saddle or anything. I just hate feeling crummy and I hate the reminders of the loss! Also, I just miss being with DH. Last night he gave me some real nice kisses and cuddles and it was just TORTURE because we couldn't go any further (sorry, but I can't do anything sexy while bleeding from my vagina and wearing big, bulky pads and have a splitting headache...lol)


----------



## Missingbaby3

Hi Ladies, I've read your posts & I'm new on here. I was 11w4d & had my first official dr. Visit yesterday. My hubby & I were excited to hear the heartbeat & to make sure baby was ok. Dr could not spot heartbeat but didn't think anything of it. She heard static which is a sign of movement. I'm wasn't having any miscarriage symptoms either. We talked about doing the triple screen ultrasound next week & she asked us if we were ok to wait. We were fine until we heard it would be two weeks out. I wanted to tell our remaining family member that we were pregnant after this appt. so I asked for ultrasound for confirmation of a heart beat. The tech measured baby to be 7w4d I was alarmed by this. Baby should be bigger according to my lmp & ovulation date. Then the text said there was no heartbeat & baby stopped growing at that time. We were devistated & in shock! My doctor felt horible & she scheduled my d&c right away yesterday afternoon. I woke up in tears with the picture of seeing my baby on the ultrasound & knowing that I'm empty inside. I miss my baby & miss being pregnant so much. Idk what to do know do we try right away or wait. I'm 36 & liking at the complications that go up as you get older. There are so many factors that come into play. Just want to be pregnant again to make the pain go away! 
My heart goes out to everyone going through that same thing & hope that we can all be pregnant soon!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry to hear what you had to go through. That empty feeling inside is very hard to take. Getting pregnant again can be a big help so I hope you get your sticky rainbow soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Missingbaby3 said:


> Hi Ladies, I've read your posts & I'm new on here. I was 11w4d & had my first official dr. Visit yesterday. My hubby & I were excited to hear the heartbeat & to make sure baby was ok. Dr could not spot heartbeat but didn't think anything of it. She heard static which is a sign of movement. I'm wasn't having any miscarriage symptoms either. We talked about doing the triple screen ultrasound next week & she asked us if we were ok to wait. We were fine until we heard it would be two weeks out. I wanted to tell our remaining family member that we were pregnant after this appt. so I asked for ultrasound for confirmation of a heart beat. The tech measured baby to be 7w4d I was alarmed by this. Baby should be bigger according to my lmp & ovulation date. Then the text said there was no heartbeat & baby stopped growing at that time. We were devistated & in shock! My doctor felt horible & she scheduled my d&c right away yesterday afternoon. I woke up in tears with the picture of seeing my baby on the ultrasound & knowing that I'm empty inside. I miss my baby & miss being pregnant so much. Idk what to do know do we try right away or wait. I'm 36 & liking at the complications that go up as you get older. There are so many factors that come into play. Just want to be pregnant again to make the pain go away!
> My heart goes out to everyone going through that same thing & hope that we can all be pregnant soon!

Im so sorry you're going through this. It sounds very similar to what happened to me. 12week scan showed baby stopped growing at 8 weeks. Its very shocking and desperately sad, add in a surgery and its scary as well. I took it really hard too. It wont make you feel much better at the moment- but it does get better, it just takes some time. I think about it every hour of every day but ive focused on trying again and looking forward to a new bfp!
DH and i waited the 2 weeks post d&c before having sex but we've not been using protection so im just trying to take a relaxed approach to it until i get my first af......which hasn't come yet (its been 4 weeks).

Try again when you feel physically and emotionally ready. Doctors have different ideas on when to ttc again so there are no real rules. It all depends on you.

Hope you feel a bit better soon xxx


----------



## mackjess

Hi Starry, Hi Missing. I'm so sorry about your losses. You have both had to go through what I would consider my biggest nightmares/fears. I've had one loss, and I'm terrified of another. If I don't hang on to this sticky bean, I hope I realize it on my own when I'm at home. Not that there is ever a good way to lose a baby, but I was glad I could deal with it before I had to face the doctor. I'm so sorry you found out when you were at the scan. I'm so scared about my scans now after the loss. Being preg again is a gift, but it's so hard. I am afraid every time I pee that I'll see blood. And I have to pee about every 5 minutes so it makes for some very long days. Only at 4 weeks now and I don't feel like it's real, I think I'm too afraid to let myself believe it yet. I don't think I will be OK until I get to hold a rainbow baby in my arms.

I'm glad you found this thread. I love this site, and look forward to seeing your successful journeys.


----------



## nessaw

So sorry for everyones losses.

Mackjess congratulations.i can imagine what a worrying time this must be.

Afm i went back to work today.tmi alert-have only got brown on my towel-is this normal?am on day 12 of miscarriage bleeding now.

Completely with you when u say about kissing/cuddling but no more with oh.think i really need that closeness now.

Hope everyone is doing ok.love vx


----------



## hopefulrog

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hi hopfulrog. I'm not sure about your af, I've not had my first since mmc yet so I've no experience to share. I have read on here lots of women describing unsettled periods and intermittent bleeding with the first af after mc. Think the body needs a few months to get back onto a routine.
> 
> Hope you are feeling well. Are u using opks this cycle?

Hi there,

Thanks for responding and actually feeling ok. I'm not using OPKs, never have done possibly as I'm worried it'll just start another POAS obsession! If I don't get my BFP end of this cycle I'll definitely think about it. I tend to rely on calendars as I'm fairly regular and also monitor EWCM. Oh and BD every other day :)

To Starry and Missing, I'm so sorry for what you're both going through. It's just the hardest thing and everyone will have an opinion, but I honestly think it's down to each woman and couple to go with what feels right for them. Only you'll know if you're feeling physically and emotionally ready.

xx


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Really glad to find this thread. I miscarried on Oct 15th at 6+2weeks. I felt from the start something wasn't 'right'. I bled for a week and think I ovulated 2 weeks later but my consultant said not to try til after my first af. So have been hoping to get back to normal and yesterday got AF. very very heavy but not too painful. Really happy to be back on track but also a bit sad that I got af when I should be nearly 11 weeks now.. ah well.. things happen for a reason. Def going to try everything this month. Started on Evening primrose tabs yest and going to try preseed and robitussin again this month (something worked on my ds so will try them again).. hope I ov on time this month.. cant wait to be preg again - with a sticky bean this time.


----------



## Angel wings13

Hello ladies. Well I am cd13 and still no pos opk or temp spike. However, I did have pain in my ovary, followed by a full ache-y feeling in my uterus. I also had the smallest amount of a pinkish color once when I wiped. I have never ever had ov spotting.... I also have never had IB....

Thoughts? My first af was 19dpo! Although that was after my miscarriage.


----------



## Angel wings13

mackjess said:


> TY babydoodle. I've been looking for you on here!
> 
> Just got a BFP on a home test Thursday and had it confirmed on Friday because I could *barely* see the lines Thursday. Got betas done and they went from 30 on Friday to 232 on Monday, so it's doubling every 25 hours. Haven't heard from my OB yet about if they are going to keep doing my follow ups with blood tests or if they are going to make my first appt the scan appt at 6 weeks. Really hoping they keep checking my blood, but I'll be OK if they don't.
> 
> Glad they are monitoring your numbers so closely. If they don't drop as fast as they like they can give you something to help.
> 
> hopful-my AF after my m/c was totally crazy. I had spotting at random times then cramps came AFTER the bleeding was over. It was totally backwards and just weird. Your body is adjusting back to normal especially with that first cycle.

Congrats! That's great news about your beta levels :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

nessaw said:


> So sorry for everyones losses.
> 
> Mackjess congratulations.i can imagine what a worrying time this must be.
> 
> Afm i went back to work today.tmi alert-have only got brown on my towel-is this normal?am on day 12 of miscarriage bleeding now.
> 
> Completely with you when u say about kissing/cuddling but no more with oh.think i really need that closeness now.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.love vx

I'm on Day 11 of bleeding (since the baby's passing, I was bleeding for a week before as well) and today it has gone brown and gooky for the second time. It did that a few days ago and then went red again as I passed some more small tissuey things. It kind of goes back and forth like that. It did that with my first loss and, on a smaller scale, when I lost my son's twin. I figure it's pretty normal. :shrug:

angelwings - how many cycles are you post your m/c? I had weird, spotty AFs for 3 months after my 1st m/c so I started to not rely on any apparent pregnancy signs (I had had IB with my first baby). It can be difficult to say what's going on. In a few days if there is no AF try a hpt and hopefully you get your BFP!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Starry Night said:


> nessaw said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for everyones losses.
> 
> Mackjess congratulations.i can imagine what a worrying time this must be.
> (snip)
> 
> I'm on Day 11 of bleeding (since the baby's passing, I was bleeding for a week before as well) and today it has gone brown and gooky for the second time. It did that a few days ago and then went red again as I passed some more small tissuey things. It kind of goes back and forth like that. It did that with my first loss and, on a smaller scale, when I lost my son's twin. I figure it's pretty normal. :shrug:
> 
> angelwings - how many cycles are you post your m/c? I had weird, spotty AFs for 3 months after my 1st m/c so I started to not rely on any apparent pregnancy signs (I had had IB with my first baby). It can be difficult to say what's going on. In a few days if there is no AF try a hpt and hopefully you get your BFP!!
> 
> I was told on sep 12th "fetal demise". I went into total denial, googled everything imaginable, found stories where women were mis-dated , told no hb, then boom! Just before a d&c, there it was! So I went to the ER, I had some very light spotting, mild cramping. on sep14th, they found the hb, said I measured 6wk2days, but I should have been 8wks. I also had a sch, and an enlarged yolk sac. "threatened miscarriage" I googled my butt off for 2 days, went in on the 17th for follow up. My hcg dropped from 35k to 28k in 3 days. The spotting had stopped. Still in denial. They said if I didn't miscarry on my own in a week, they would do ad&c. That night I bled a little, spotted for 4 days, then whoosh! Day 5 was the worst day of my life. Ended up with a class one hemorrhage, I literally was.screaming in pain, the contractions were INTENSE. Tmi: I soaked pads 30 minutes max. Sorry if I already told this story on this thread ..i don't recall where I posted it. Went to the ER again, passed the surprise second baby while there. The er doc did a pelvic exam on me, must have been his first one, I swear. He literally scraped my cervix with that really hard plastic while "opening me". I screamed it hurt so bad. Blood was everywhere, idk why he bothered doing that. They did a scan and said conceptus tissue had passed, and that I was empty. Only shedding lining. I continued to bled heavily for 5 days, spotted another 7... AF arrived on nov 2, I had o'd on oct 14th. I became a POASaholic from the 24th on...my af on the 2nd was very heavy, lasted 5 days.
> So I am on the evening of cd13.
> I want to get pregnant so bad, I am going nuts over my symptoms today. Ovary pain is normal for me, I usually get it off and on for 2 days. I guess I hurt before, during, and after release :shrug:
> 
> But I have never been crampy, bloated, "full"uterus feeling, plus that ever so slight pink spot, mid cycle. This is how I would be just before AF. But no temp spike, no pos opk... I don't know wth is going on.... I used to be SO regular. Even after my other m/c's, although those were only chemical, and this time I passed twins that stopped growing at 6wk3days...
> 
> So technically this is my first cycle, post m/c. Some people say to count from the day you m/c'd, but I wouldn't be sure what day to choose...when the hearts stopped? When I spotted? The day it REALLY started?
> 
> Well I tracked myself anyway, keep a journal and had 3 different cycle days I used ...
> 
> But I definitely o'd on oct 14th...had temp spike , ewcm, o pain/pinch,etc. Yet af came 19 days later, which from what I've read is almost impossible...that o date can change, but luteal phase is consistent, 14dpo, sometimes 12-16... ????
> I mean if I do have a long luteal phase now, I suppose IB is possible, just seems to o crazy, at cd13.... At this point I'm clinging onto anything.
> 
> I still cry, but not as much. Out of the 3 of us at work that got pregnant at the same time, only one still has her baby. My first day back at work, she came in (not knowing why I had been gone, I also dislocated my knee right before this and couldn't work much) and yelled " it's a boy!", I cried. I saw a newborn, I cried. Still do sometimes during baby commercials. My fiance was so happy about the pregnancy, and devastated too. Now he seems grumpy lately. Idk, my hormones are wacky. Thanks for letting me write my novel,lol.
> 
> Congrats to anyone with a bfp! And for all the losses, I am so sorry. Each story may be different, but it's so hard no matter what.
> 
> Sorry to you too starry, and thanks for reaching out to meClick to expand...


----------



## mackjess

Angel, I read your story (in this thread or another, cant remember) and it just hurts my heart. I am so sorry about your losses, and the last one is just especially sad. You are so brave to be trying again. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.

I don't know about OV pain, my first cycle after my first AF from the m/c, I felt lots of weird cramps and was bloated. The OB said my uterus had to shrink back to normal because it starts loosening and expanding even while the baby and sack are just the size of a penny. Could that be what you're feeling and not OV yet? Not sure which CD you normally do.


----------



## Kubbaby

I have never posted on this site - just looked for great advice from insightful ladies! 

Unfortunately, now I have a reason to post. I was diagnosed with PCOS last January and had surgery to remove a Uterine polyp. I then was sent to an RE and started metformin and femora. After three cycles I was shocked to receive a BFP (through blood test). The starting HCG was low (19) and the doctor said she was "cautiously optimistic". However, my little jelly can continued to beat the odds and grew. At 7 weeks I saw the heartbeat. At 8 weeks I saw it again and was released to an OB-GYN. At 9 weeks 3 days I saw the heartbeat and watched it's little hands move across the screen.

Then at 9 weeks 6 days I had my husband take off of work and come to see our little jelly bean. The moment the ultrasound came on I knew ....I had seen many since the BFP and no heartbeat - no movement. I just cried - my husband cried. We were sent to a radiologist for a second scan - same thing no heartbeat. I rushed over to my RE for a third scan. She was in disbelief and confirmed again no heartbeat. I was scheduled for a D&C the next day.

The D&C was yesterday. My first baby gone. I'm trying to deal with this all, but am just in shock. I thought we were past the hurdles and am terrified to try again.

Thank you all for sharing your stories - this is truly a silent struggle.


----------



## Angel wings13

Kubbaby, I'm so sorry. God, I know it is a very painful thing to endure. We all know. I'm keeping everyone in my prayers. It just saddens me how common this is. I wonder if it was always this common, and our technology today just makes us more aware?

I read a thing from some superstitious lady on another site. She was dead set against early/transvag u/s.
Said she m/c'd twice, and had 2 or more early scans. Said she had 3 sisters who already believed in no early scans, they each had 2 or more children.

Now I'm not saying this is medically accurate, but I myself had 2 perfectly normal pregnancies, no vaginal scans...
Yet ally m/c I did. Can't help but wonder. They say the radiation is no different than a tv...

I'm sure it's nothing, but I already promised myself that if I got pregnant again, and had no bad symptoms, that I would flat out refuse a scan till the nt scan at 12 wks.

I know, I know. Sounds crazy. But have enough m/c's with the same common denominator, and you can't help but wonder...

Sigh. Sorry. My hormones are really talking for me today.


----------



## MrsPhez

Angel wings13 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nessaw said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for everyones losses.
> 
> Mackjess congratulations.i can imagine what a worrying time this must be.
> (snip)
> 
> I'm on Day 11 of bleeding (since the baby's passing, I was bleeding for a week before as well) and today it has gone brown and gooky for the second time. It did that a few days ago and then went red again as I passed some more small tissuey things. It kind of goes back and forth like that. It did that with my first loss and, on a smaller scale, when I lost my son's twin. I figure it's pretty normal. :shrug:
> 
> angelwings - how many cycles are you post your m/c? I had weird, spotty AFs for 3 months after my 1st m/c so I started to not rely on any apparent pregnancy signs (I had had IB with my first baby). It can be difficult to say what's going on. In a few days if there is no AF try a hpt and hopefully you get your BFP!!
> 
> I was told on sep 12th "fetal demise". I went into total denial, googled everything imaginable, found stories where women were mis-dated , told no hb, then boom! Just before a d&c, there it was! So I went to the ER, I had some very light spotting, mild cramping. on sep14th, they found the hb, said I measured 6wk2days, but I should have been 8wks. I also had a sch, and an enlarged yolk sac. "threatened miscarriage" I googled my butt off for 2 days, went in on the 17th for follow up. My hcg dropped from 35k to 28k in 3 days. The spotting had stopped. Still in denial. They said if I didn't miscarry on my own in a week, they would do ad&c. That night I bled a little, spotted for 4 days, then whoosh! Day 5 was the worst day of my life. Ended up with a class one hemorrhage, I literally was.screaming in pain, the contractions were INTENSE. Tmi: I soaked pads 30 minutes max. Sorry if I already told this story on this thread ..i don't recall where I posted it. Went to the ER again, passed the surprise second baby while there. The er doc did a pelvic exam on me, must have been his first one, I swear. He literally scraped my cervix with that really hard plastic while "opening me". I screamed it hurt so bad. Blood was everywhere, idk why he bothered doing that. They did a scan and said conceptus tissue had passed, and that I was empty. Only shedding lining. I continued to bled heavily for 5 days, spotted another 7... AF arrived on nov 2, I had o'd on oct 14th. I became a POASaholic from the 24th on...my af on the 2nd was very heavy, lasted 5 days.
> So I am on the evening of cd13.
> I want to get pregnant so bad, I am going nuts over my symptoms today. Ovary pain is normal for me, I usually get it off and on for 2 days. I guess I hurt before, during, and after release :shrug:
> 
> But I have never been crampy, bloated, "full"uterus feeling, plus that ever so slight pink spot, mid cycle. This is how I would be just before AF. But no temp spike, no pos opk... I don't know wth is going on.... I used to be SO regular. Even after my other m/c's, although those were only chemical, and this time I passed twins that stopped growing at 6wk3days...
> 
> So technically this is my first cycle, post m/c. Some people say to count from the day you m/c'd, but I wouldn't be sure what day to choose...when the hearts stopped? When I spotted? The day it REALLY started?
> 
> Well I tracked myself anyway, keep a journal and had 3 different cycle days I used ...
> 
> But I definitely o'd on oct 14th...had temp spike , ewcm, o pain/pinch,etc. Yet af came 19 days later, which from what I've read is almost impossible...that o date can change, but luteal phase is consistent, 14dpo, sometimes 12-16... ????
> I mean if I do have a long luteal phase now, I suppose IB is possible, just seems to o crazy, at cd13.... At this point I'm clinging onto anything.
> 
> I still cry, but not as much. Out of the 3 of us at work that got pregnant at the same time, only one still has her baby. My first day back at work, she came in (not knowing why I had been gone, I also dislocated my knee right before this and couldn't work much) and yelled " it's a boy!", I cried. I saw a newborn, I cried. Still do sometimes during baby commercials. My fiance was so happy about the pregnancy, and devastated too. Now he seems grumpy lately. Idk, my hormones are wacky. Thanks for letting me write my novel,lol.
> 
> Congrats to anyone with a bfp! And for all the losses, I am so sorry. Each story may be different, but it's so hard no matter what.
> 
> Sorry to you too starry, and thanks for reaching out to meClick to expand...
> 
> So sorry for your loss, such a painful experience in more ways than one. My M/C ended 10 days ago and I was also wondering when to start CD1. My M?W told me start from the last day of your m/c but I decided to start when my HCG was down to near negative (11.5 when it was last measiured) and my bBT which was back down to normal pre-ov temps (which was about 5 days after m/c ended). I think starting at the beginning of M/C is a bit misleading as you're still full of HCG. I'm off to the gp shortly to get some medical advice about all this stuff. Also been taking agnus castus to regulate my cycles (normally 5 1/2 weeks long) and doing opks, no pos yet. Hope you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Sophiasmom

hopefulrog said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Firstly I just wanted to say this is the first time I've written more than one post in a forum and it's really lovely to come home and check in on how everyone's doing and have some support!
> 
> Secondly, I had a question for you all. I had my first AF post miscarriage on 3rd November so am now on CD10. I stopped bleeding on Friday but then got some random spotting on Sunday and then again this morning.
> 
> I think it may have been down to a pretty tough zumba class (I seriously need to get back in shape...) but it doesn't usually happen to me with AF, and it's weird that there's been no spotting days in between.
> 
> Anyone else had a funny AF after a miscarriage?

I'm 10 dp mc and I guess AF has decided to rear her head today. I spoke w my MD and he said I should be done w mc bleeding, so I guess it's an ill-timed AF and not residual bleeding. I give up. I don't know what my body is doing anymore.


----------



## Sophiasmom

mackjess said:


> TY babydoodle. I've been looking for you on here!
> 
> Just got a BFP on a home test Thursday and had it confirmed on Friday because I could *barely* see the lines Thursday. Got betas done and they went from 30 on Friday to 232 on Monday, so it's doubling every 25 hours. Haven't heard from my OB yet about if they are going to keep doing my follow ups with blood tests or if they are going to make my first appt the scan appt at 6 weeks. Really hoping they keep checking my blood, but I'll be OK if they don't.
> 
> Glad they are monitoring your numbers so closely. If they don't drop as fast as they like they can give you something to help.
> 
> hopful-my AF after my m/c was totally crazy. I had spotting at random times then cramps came AFTER the bleeding was over. It was totally backwards and just weird. Your body is adjusting back to normal especially with that first cycle.

Congrats!! That's so great!! I'll be praying for your sticky bean!


----------



## nessaw

Think i need to get round to writing down some dates and notes about miscarriage/bleeding etc else i won't remember by the time af shows up again!

Hi to the new ladies and so sorry for ur losses.baby dust to us all.x


----------



## calliebaby

I'm officially 6dpo. I have decided to test next Wednesday or Thursday. Possible Thanksgiving day bfp!!! At least I hope!


----------



## Sophiasmom

I don't know anyone's religious affiliations, but I just read this and it finally made me smile today. I've been in a bit of a funk today. I hope it makes you smile too. 


Whatever your cross, whatever your pain, 
There will always be sunshine after the rain. 
Perhaps you may stumble, perhaps even fall, 
But God's always ready to answer your call. 
He knows every heartache, sees every tear, 
A word from His lips can calm every fear. 
Your sorrows may linger throughout the night, 
But suddenly vanish at dawn's early light. 
The Savior is waiting somewhere above, 
To give you His grace and send you His love. 
Whatever your cross, whatever your pain, 
God always sends rainbows after the rain.

Author Unknown


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck! :dust:

Finally started tracking my hcg today. I go twice a week until it reaches zero. Also waiting to hear when my u/s is scheduled. I really hope everything is on track and I won't need further medical intervention. Getting antsy to TTC again!

Also asked the doctor about testing into my m/c's. Though my second pregnancy did technically end with a live baby I did miscarry a twin so that also TECHNICALLY makes it 3 losses in a row. So he said he'll refer me to a specialist once we take care of the current loss. He said he wants to refer me even if I get pregnant right away again.


----------



## Angel wings13

Starry, I hope you get the answers you need, and hopefully it's just one of those things- what I mean is I read that just under 1% of couples will have 3+ consecutive m/c's. I fall in that 1% too. Sometimes it's just chronic bad luck.

My heart goes out to you.

I'm truly hoping that my last mc was caused by something unrelated to the other 3....
My insurance didn't cover getting the fetus tested, but my doc is almost positive that it was random chromosomal defects, especially since I had the large yolk sac. 
Or maybe you'll find out it's a problem that can be fixed. I know someone who ha as had 2 mc, and ttc for 2yrs. She just found out she had uterine polyps. They removed them 2 wks ago.

:dust:

Hopefully your problem, as nd mine, can be resolved, and quickly


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining here too, I've had 2 ectopic's & a chemical, but I hope to start TTC again after my next cycle so will be December sometime! Will be nice to follow this journey with you all & hopefully we'll all have our BFP's sometime soon!!

Rainbows always follow after the rain - love that sophiasmom!

Here's to :xmas16: BFP's!!


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

" Rainbows always follow after the rain " - love it too.
The day after my miscarriage I got out of my car and saw the most amazing rainbow right over my house.. was kind of comforting if that makes sense.


----------



## mackjess

baby doodle! what an awesome turkey day that would be! fx for you.

gl to everyone else, rather be bd'ing or getting that hcg to zero.


----------



## Kins

babydoodle said:


> I would like to have some buddies who have recently experienced a loss and are wanting to try again in the next few months..i have to wait a month at least as i am just recovering from my d&c...but i hope to try again in january...i cant say that i havent thought about trying earlier...i heard that women are more fertile after a mc but im not sure if that has truth or not...i was ss sick while taking prenatals during these past 3 months of pregnancy so i am hoping to just take folic acid supplements im not sure...let me know if you suggest anything...i have heard that some women take a flinstone with some additional supplement...ive also heard of taking baby aspirin but dont really understand why...also heard of robitussin but again not quite sure why...JOIN ME!!!

HI ladies can I join this thread? Just had a miscarriage on Thursday 8w6days they couldnt find a heartbeat. I had to take misoprostal instead of a D&C. Currently still bleeding, and having mixed feeling about starting right back up. So afraid for a BFN or another miscarriage.

Background on me and DH. He is fine me...I dont really ovulate. I have been seeing a reproductive endocrinologist for a yr now. I was on injections to make me ovulate and it FINALLY worked after almost 10mths of needles and here I am now :-( 

I have also read somwhere for women with infertility issues sometimes after being pregnant that your body will kick back into reality and start ovulating on its own. I am really hoping for this but its seems doubtful.

Anyway still one page one of this thread so going to try and catch up :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Congratulations mackjess, hope this one's sticky! 
And good luck Calliebaby, hope you get a bfp.
Hi to all newcomers, sorry you're on this thread but you will find great support.
Now 7 days since my HCG was neg, no pos OPK yet. Started taking the Fertility Blend this week which promptly went in the bin today as my body temp was going crazy. Was absolutely frozen when I went to bed last night, then my heart was racing, hand was tingling and had a horrific headache. Like your worst hangover ever. Very scary.
So I'll jsut continue with BBT and OPK then....will let you know how long it takes to O.
Look after yourselves x


----------



## Sophiasmom

Angel wings13 said:


> Kubbaby, I'm so sorry. God, I know it is a very painful thing to endure. We all know. I'm keeping everyone in my prayers. It just saddens me how common this is. I wonder if it was always this common, and our technology today just makes us more aware?
> 
> I read a thing from some superstitious lady on another site. She was dead set against early/transvag u/s.
> Said she m/c'd twice, and had 2 or more early scans. Said she had 3 sisters who already believed in no early scans, they each had 2 or more children.
> 
> Now I'm not saying this is medically accurate, but I myself had 2 perfectly normal pregnancies, no vaginal scans...
> Yet ally m/c I did. Can't help but wonder. They say the radiation is no different than a tv...
> 
> I'm sure it's nothing, but I already promised myself that if I got pregnant again, and had no bad symptoms, that I would flat out refuse a scan till the nt scan at 12 wks.
> 
> I know, I know. Sounds crazy. But have enough m/c's with the same common denominator, and you can't help but wonder...
> 
> Sigh. Sorry. My hormones are really talking for me today.

I'm so sorry to all the new posters. We all know how painful this is to go through. I never realized how common m/c are, but I also think people don't tend to talk about them. I know I still hesitate when people ask me about DD being my first born. I have that moment where I think, I delivered another child, so she is really my second child. But I also know that ppl don't want to hear the sad story. They only want the happy simple answer. In my heart I have three children. Only one is living. Does anyone else feel the same way? 

@Angel- I had early scans with DD and she was ok throughout the pregnancy. I'm high-risk to begin with, so I really don't have a choice with the next pregancy either. 

AFM- I got the results of my beta yesterday and it is <5. So doc says essentially 0. It put me in such a sad mood. I should be excited that my body is moving on and there's potential to get pregnant in the next few weeks, but at the same time it means my pregnancy is really over. I really think that with next pregnancy, I'm not testing until I'm puking. Or showing. Whichever is more obvious  (I say this now, but I'm a closet poas'aholic!)


----------



## Starry Night

Sophiasmom - I agree with you about having a hard time answering the question "is he your only child?" when people ask about DS. In my heart I have four children but three of them are in heaven. I will say that DS is my only child just to keep it simple--especially with strangers. I guess I'm scared of them mocking me as counting miscarried babies as children. I feel like if they had been stillborn or died after birth then people will let me 'count' them. I hate that m/c feels like a dirty little secret. Though around friends and acquaintances I am very open about my losses. I don't care if it makes them uncomfortable.

And I'm sorry that your blood results are making things hurt a little more right now. Take the time you need to say good-bye. Your angel knows you love him/her.


----------



## Starry Night

Angel wings13 said:


> Starry, I hope you get the answers you need, and hopefully it's just one of those things- what I mean is I read that just under 1% of couples will have 3+ consecutive m/c's. I fall in that 1% too. Sometimes it's just chronic bad luck.
> 
> My heart goes out to you.
> 
> I'm truly hoping that my last mc was caused by something unrelated to the other 3....
> My insurance didn't cover getting the fetus tested, but my doc is almost positive that it was random chromosomal defects, especially since I had the large yolk sac.
> Or maybe you'll find out it's a problem that can be fixed. I know someone who ha as had 2 mc, and ttc for 2yrs. She just found out she had uterine polyps. They removed them 2 wks ago.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hopefully your problem, as nd mine, can be resolved, and quickly

With my son's pregnancy it was discovered that I have uterine notching which basically means that there is improper blood flow coming through the arteries in my uterus and there is even some reversal of flow (going backwards through the arteries). This was only found on the left side and the right side is normal. I have seen all my babies on ultrasound and all 3 of the ones I lost were on the left and DS was on the right. It makes me wonder if there is a connection as I was told notching can affect a baby's growth and cause other issues. Might explain why my 3 angels had growth and viability issues.


----------



## hopefulrog

Sophiasmom and Starry - I've been really surprised by how open people have been about their own experiences of miscarriage since I had my own miscarriage recently. I'm not sure if I'm lucky that those I know are open, or if it's sharing my story that has made them open up? And it's not just friends, my mum has told me about so many sad stories of miscarriage in my family which I would never have known about.

As for how you feel about your children, my mum said the most wonderful thing to me. We nicknamed our bean Pip and she said Pip has realised he/she wasn't strong enough and has gone off to get stronger before coming back. People might mock me for thinking it'll be the same baby coming back but you know what, it's my body and my business and frankly I couldn't give two hoots :) 

Am now CD15 - phew. Here's hoping for BFPs and sticky beans for us all!! 

xx


----------



## babydoodle

Sophiasmom said:


> I don't know anyone's religious affiliations, but I just read this and it finally made me smile today. I've been in a bit of a funk today. I hope it makes you smile too.
> 
> 
> Whatever your cross, whatever your pain,
> There will always be sunshine after the rain.
> Perhaps you may stumble, perhaps even fall,
> But God's always ready to answer your call.
> He knows every heartache, sees every tear,
> A word from His lips can calm every fear.
> Your sorrows may linger throughout the night,
> But suddenly vanish at dawn's early light.
> The Savior is waiting somewhere above,
> To give you His grace and send you His love.
> Whatever your cross, whatever your pain,
> God always sends rainbows after the rain.
> 
> Author Unknown

That is sooo beautiful!!


----------



## babydoodle

Well, i have not yet ovulated this month but i dont think i will because my levels are STILL not to zero...i just went to get bloodwork again yesterday so cross your fingers for me this is just ridiculous!!! I never thought id actually want my period so bad but i do!! At least then i will be able to track my ovulation again! Welcome to all the new ladies!! Such sad stories sorry for your losses. 

Starry night, it does seem like the problems could have something to do with the miscarriages...are any doctors looking into that? I heard that after 3 losses they start to look into any problems...

Since my miscarriage it does seem like ive met so many women who have had losses themselves...it is scary i had no idea how common this was...but its so nice to have people to turn to that have been through it and understand how you feel...

My fx'd for all of us!
Baby dust to all!


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, my doctor said he'd refer me to a specialist once we sort out this current miscarriage. Still having brown spotting. It seems to be lightening but you can never tell until it's been over for a few days. I'm getting sooo impatient as this m/c is taking longer than my other ones.


----------



## babydoodle

I wish you luck and i hope you get some answers...hopefully the doctors will be able to help you to have a healthy pregnancy next time...i had a rough day today...just hearing certain songs on the radio and tearing up when i drove...its been almost a month since my mc...im still waiting for a period which i know can be a couple more weeks away...im just becoming impatient...


----------



## Starry Night

So hubby and I dtd last night and we forgot to use protection. :dohh: I really should not get pregnant as I have putting off my procedure for YEARS. I'm getting some big moles removed from my back and I just want them gone! I started getting ov signs yesterday too with the one-sided pinching and some achey boobs and ewcm. Is it possible to ov so soon after the spotting ends (just the day before)? I have no idea what my current hcg levels are as I haven't gotten the results yet. Last time it took me several cycles to ov so I know my body could just be messing with me at the moment...


----------



## babydoodle

Blood work from last friday results are in and still showing a 10hcg so they want me to go back in this week on friday...i pray they are finally back to zero!!! So at this rate...plus not having a period...i guess for obvious reasons since my body still thinks its pregnant! I probably wont be trying until january at the earliest!!!!


----------



## mackjess

babydoodle said:


> Blood work from last friday results are in and still showing a 10hcg so they want me to go back in this week on friday...i pray they are finally back to zero!!! So at this rate...plus not having a period...i guess for obvious reasons since my body still thinks its pregnant! I probably wont be trying until january at the earliest!!!!


10!! You are so close!! Fx when you go back they are close to zero or you get AF even sooner. You could still be in the running to OV in December. I read on another thread that ladies that aren't prego yet are going to have a couple drinks or ice skate or do something fun that they wouldn't be able to do if they were expecting. I thought that seemed like a fun idea.


----------



## Starry Night

babydoodle - you are so close! Hope it drops off in the next day or two for you. I think you still have a chance to ovulate before the year is out.

Waiting is hard. Now that my spotting is over I want to TTC so badly! But I need to be responsible and wait until the end of December at least. Meh.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi Ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is.

Im a bit confused and grumpy today!! I had some light brown bleeding yesterday (32 days post d&c) and i was really happy- thinking af was about to arrive. But, since then...nothing! Its totally gone away. Hpt and opk both very negative today so i've no idea whats happening. I hope its my body gearing up to start af- im sooooooo impatient to put all this behind me and start ttc again. I hate not knowing whats happening down there!!

Ok, rant over! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPhez

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hi Ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is.
> 
> Im a bit confused and grumpy today!! I had some light brown bleeding yesterday (32 days post d&c) and i was really happy- thinking af was about to arrive. But, since then...nothing! Its totally gone away. Hpt and opk both very negative today so i've no idea whats happening. I hope its my body gearing up to start af- im sooooooo impatient to put all this behind me and start ttc again. I hate not knowing whats happening down there!!
> 
> Ok, rant over! :winkwink:

Don't worry Johnsongirl! I have also had brown spotting yesterday and today, more like brown discharge really and after a bit of reading, it seems to happen before ovulation. I did an opk this morning and it was definitely on it's way. So keep trying the opks. Poor DH on call today and tomorrow, wonder if he'll have the energy to give it a shot....strong coffee coming up!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

MrsPhez said:


> JohnsonGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is.
> 
> Im a bit confused and grumpy today!! I had some light brown bleeding yesterday (32 days post d&c) and i was really happy- thinking af was about to arrive. But, since then...nothing! Its totally gone away. Hpt and opk both very negative today so i've no idea whats happening. I hope its my body gearing up to start af- im sooooooo impatient to put all this behind me and start ttc again. I hate not knowing whats happening down there!!
> 
> Ok, rant over! :winkwink:
> 
> Don't worry Johnsongirl! I have also had brown spotting yesterday and today, more like brown discharge really and after a bit of reading, it seems to happen before ovulation. I did an opk this morning and it was definitely on it's way. So keep trying the opks. Poor DH on call today and tomorrow, wonder if he'll have the energy to give it a shot....strong coffee coming up!Click to expand...

Thanks Mrs Phez- would be great if it was ovulation because DH home this week then he's working away until 15th december- rubbish!!
Hope you are doing ok. Get the coffee brewing and some bd'ing in!! :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

babydoodle said:


> Blood work from last friday results are in and still showing a 10hcg so they want me to go back in this week on friday...i pray they are finally back to zero!!! So at this rate...plus not having a period...i guess for obvious reasons since my body still thinks its pregnant! I probably wont be trying until january at the earliest!!!!

I'm not sure if this is true for everyone, but I think what happens is that your levels get to zero or near zero, then your body will ovulate (this can take a couple of weeks for some people) and AF comes the usual two weeks later. That was what happened for me. You can see my process on the second chart in the link below.

:hugs: The limbo is the worst, isn't it?


----------



## Starry Night

Is anyone else still actually waiting a month or two to TTC (like the thread title says)? I am finding it sooo hard to wait now that my bleeding stopped. I need people to keep me strong. lol It's just a month, right?

Good luck with the BD'ing, Mrs Phez and Johnson Girl! Hopefully you get your sticky rainbows soon!


----------



## mackjess

Johnson girl, my first af after my mc was only about 36 hours of brown spotting, barely needed panty liners. I think there just wasn't much in there after the mc so it was very light. I know that it was af because I used opks to confirm I ovulated a 14 days after my mc.


----------



## babydoodle

Late last night i went to use the bathroom and noticed a little bit of brown blood in my undies....didnt think much of it but was a little excited it might be my period...i used a pad just in case before bed and boy im glad i did! Definately got my period, cramps and the whole bit..seems like a lot more clotting than usual small and one pretty large..i hope this is normal for a first AF!! So...I am super excited and suprised! It has been exactly 28 days since my DnC...crazy! So Mackjess-i guess i will ovulate before the year is over!! Weve been talking so much about trying again in january that we might just stick with that!!! Well have to see I know im going to be itchin to try!!!


----------



## Kins

So I have a question... With my miscarriage it I found out nov 8th there was no heart beat my hcg was 22,000 and had I to take a medicine called misoprastol(sp) via my vagina to expel the pregancy. I started bleeding the early morning on the 9th. My blood today showed my Hcg dropped to 113 it was 1,500 last week. I am now having spotting does this sporting last as long has my Hcg is dropping? Anyone know how long it will take fOr the Hcg to drop? And then I guess once it hits <5 I should start keeping track for ovulation? Or can I still ovulate even with a Hcg above 5?


Ugh this is confusing


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not sure but I think you have to have hcg <5 to ovulate and I think you can stop bleeding before it's down to zero. Not sure if it can be zero while there is still bleeding. I really don't know...

AFM - finally heard back from the hospital about my follow-up u/s. It's not until December 10th!!! Grrrr......It's such a long wait especially as my doctor will not go over my hcg results until after my u/s. I understand as it makes everything in one visit and I don't have to drive there over and over. It's bad enough that I make the 40 minute (each way) drive twice a week for the blood work. (I live in the middle of nowhere).

The worst part though is it's the due date/birthday of my first angel. She should be two this year and I get to spend the sad day making sure my 3rd angel is all gone. :(:(:(


----------



## babydoodle

Kins said:


> So I have a question... With my miscarriage it I found out nov 8th there was no heart beat my hcg was 22,000 and had I to take a medicine called misoprastol(sp) via my vagina to expel the pregancy. I started bleeding the early morning on the 9th. My blood today showed my Hcg dropped to 113 it was 1,500 last week. I am now having spotting does this sporting last as long has my Hcg is dropping? Anyone know how long it will take fOr the Hcg to drop? And then I guess once it hits <5 I should start keeping track for ovulation? Or can I still ovulate even with a Hcg above 5?
> 
> 
> Ugh this is confusing

Your hcg will continue to drop even if you stop bleeding, well, that happened to me I was bleeding on and off after my dnc but the levels keep dropping even tho u may stop bleeding. My thought about ovulation is that a women probably wont ovulate if their body still thinks its pregnant (Hcg over 5) but im no doctor..


----------



## MrsPhez

babydoodle said:


> Kins said:
> 
> 
> So I have a question... With my miscarriage it I found out nov 8th there was no heart beat my hcg was 22,000 and had I to take a medicine called misoprastol(sp) via my vagina to expel the pregancy. I started bleeding the early morning on the 9th. My blood today showed my Hcg dropped to 113 it was 1,500 last week. I am now having spotting does this sporting last as long has my Hcg is dropping? Anyone know how long it will take fOr the Hcg to drop? And then I guess once it hits <5 I should start keeping track for ovulation? Or can I still ovulate even with a Hcg above 5?
> 
> 
> Ugh this is confusing
> 
> Your hcg will continue to drop even if you stop bleeding, well, that happened to me I was bleeding on and off after my dnc but the levels keep dropping even tho u may stop bleeding. My thought about ovulation is that a women probably wont ovulate if their body still thinks its pregnant (Hcg over 5) but im no doctor..Click to expand...


Hi I can't be too definite but my HCG 13 days ago was 11.5 and I'm ovulating today, got my bbt dip this morning and pos opk yesterday. So I don't know when I reached zero hcg exactly but maybe this helps a little


----------



## babydoodle

Wow i cant wait to get my bloodwork on friday...after getting my period i feel it should definately be at zero by now!!! Happy thanksgiving to all!!! Lets all relax and enjoy our families!!! Talk to you soon!


----------



## Zma26

Hi everyone, 
I had my d and c yesterday 11/20. I was 12 wks and had a missed miscarriage and the baby passed at 10 wks. I found out on my very first OB appt that there was no HB. I was devastated. Me and DH want to try again as soon as possible, but my OB says wait 3 cycles. I don't think we can wait that long. I have close to no bleeding, and pain. Hoping to get some good advice on here :)


----------



## babydoodle

Hello Zma-did your doc give you a reason for waiting 3 months? Its been a little over a month for me since my mmc at 12 weeks 3 days and i just got my first period since my DnC on Tuesday morning. Im glad i didnt start trying right away cause this period makes me think my uterus needed 'to clean itself out' more...lots of little and one large clot...its been more normal today...but im assuming that my next period will be normal and then for sure we will begin to ttc again...a lot of women seem to try straight away and it CAN work, but i think its best for MYSELF to let my uterus heal itself for a couple of cycles...im a worrier i guess and i dont want to take any chances of it not being 'ready' to support another baby...usually there is no real reason to wait 3 months so ive heard...but id at least try to wait until you get a period...just to be on the safe side...


----------



## nessaw

Hi zma sorry for ur loss.x


----------



## babydoodle

I had a bit of an extra sad day yesterday...and the response i got from someone I always talk to about it was "well i can't be the only person you talk to about it." Like im a bother...so i will put on a happy face when im feeling down and thinking about the baby...kind of made me extra sad when that was said to me..i mean i feel i have dealt with this pretty well but everyones entitled to a hard day right? Made me feel lonely inside.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs:

Are you able to talk about things with your partner?


----------



## Sophiasmom

babydoodle I'm sorry. I think ppl who haven't gone through this have NO CLUE what it's like. That was so insensitive of your friend. And at a time when we need the most support.

One of my best friends is pregnant, and it's tough enough to slap on a smile and be supportive while she's complaining daily about being pregnant. I tried to nicely explain it to her last week, and it helped for about a day, but now back to the usual. And, to top it off, she feels the need to inform me of everyone she knows that's pregnant. I received a pic of her niece wearing a "i'm going to be a big sis" shirt. And she then wonders why I don't respond to her texts. 

I'm fortunate I have my husband to talk to. Even my sis isn't very helpful bc she has one of those fix-it mentalities, and when I call upset, she always says, well you have Sophia. I love DD, but that doesn't take away the pain of having two angels. 

Sorry to vent like that. I guess I've had a little pent-up.:blush: I'm glad to know that we're all here for each other. And if you ever need to vent, I'm here for all of you girls!


----------



## hopefulrog

Sophiasmom and babydoodle, I completely get where you're coming from. I manage a team of 6 and 3 of the girls are currently pregnant! One is now off on maternity and it may sound horrible but I feel relieved that there's one less pregnancy to deal with. 

One is off on matenity from Christmas and it's her first baby - as awful as it sounds I find myself avoiding talking to her just because she's so excited (understandably) and we are usually really close.

My sister is also due to have her first baby in December. It's a really tough balance seeing someone going through that experience you thought you'd be having together but at the same time being happy for them. I guess we just need to make sure we're not too hard on ourselves. We're only human after all!

As for me, I'm in the 2WW and have a stinking cold and cough so not holding out much hope as don't feel my body is 100% at the moment. Necking vitamin C like there's no tomorrow! Hope everyone is doing ok :) xx


----------



## babydoodle

Sophiasmom said:


> babydoodle I'm sorry. I think ppl who haven't gone through this have NO CLUE what it's like. That was so insensitive of your friend. And at a time when we need the most support.
> 
> One of my best friends is pregnant, and it's tough enough to slap on a smile and be supportive while she's complaining daily about being pregnant. I tried to nicely explain it to her last week, and it helped for about a day, but now back to the usual. And, to top it off, she feels the need to inform me of everyone she knows that's pregnant. I received a pic of her niece wearing a "i'm going to be a big sis" shirt. And she then wonders why I don't respond to her texts.
> 
> I'm fortunate I have my husband to talk to. Even my sis isn't very helpful bc she has one of those fix-it mentalities, and when I call upset, she always says, well you have Sophia. I love DD, but that doesn't take away the pain of having two angels.
> 
> Sorry to vent like that. I guess I've had a little pent-up.:blush: I'm glad to know that we're all here for each other. And if you ever need to vent, I'm here for all of you girls!

Its extremely frustrating to deal with certain people, some people just dont understand..my boyfriends sister is also pregnant actually we were just a few weeks apart and it has been sooo hard dealing with being around her...i havent felt like that about all pregnant people but she just really gets on my nerves and doesnt think before she speaks...has never really acknowledged my loss...and boasts about her pregnancy...its like when she was telling me about her sono she kept repeating things like "They said she is healthy....she is comletely healthy...the doctor said everything is PERFECT." Like, she doesnt even think that its been only a month since my loss, stop showing me all your tiny little baby clothes...and its diifferent with her becasue she never planned this pregnancy, isnt with the father, wasnt taking care of herself, is constantly smoking, etc..etc...etc... and i totally get it that its frustrating when ppl say "well at least you have one" ii cannot agree more..its like if you dont go through the loss like we have, theyll never totally understand the sensitivity of these subjects....AAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## babydoodle

hopefulrog said:


> Sophiasmom and babydoodle, I completely get where you're coming from. I manage a team of 6 and 3 of the girls are currently pregnant! One is now off on maternity and it may sound horrible but I feel relieved that there's one less pregnancy to deal with.
> 
> One is off on matenity from Christmas and it's her first baby - as awful as it sounds I find myself avoiding talking to her just because she's so excited (understandably) and we are usually really close.
> 
> My sister is also due to have her first baby in December. It's a really tough balance seeing someone going through that experience you thought you'd be having together but at the same time being happy for them. I guess we just need to make sure we're not too hard on ourselves. We're only human after all!
> 
> As for me, I'm in the 2WW and have a stinking cold and cough so not holding out much hope as don't feel my body is 100% at the moment. Necking vitamin C like there's no tomorrow! Hope everyone is doing ok :) xx

Oh goodness..that IS alot to deal with...it must be difficult for you to be around all of that..and isnt it so hard to 'fake' being happy when your not?? I would be the same way at work avoiding ppl if i had to be around that...how about this one...when i was pregnant, one girl at work actually made a comment about how the baby wasnt even considered a baby yet and that it was 'just a blob' PEOPLE ARE SERIOUSLY SCREWED UP...i just shrugged it off until i lost mine at 12+3 and now when i think about her or see her, THATS WHAT I REMEMBER!


----------



## Zma26

babydoodle said:


> Hello Zma-did your doc give you a reason for waiting 3 months? Its been a little over a month for me since my mmc at 12 weeks 3 days and i just got my first period since my DnC on Tuesday morning. Im glad i didnt start trying right away cause this period makes me think my uterus needed 'to clean itself out' more...lots of little and one large clot...its been more normal today...but im assuming that my next period will be normal and then for sure we will begin to ttc again...a lot of women seem to try straight away and it CAN work, but i think its best for MYSELF to let my uterus heal itself for a couple of cycles...im a worrier i guess and i dont want to take any chances of it not being 'ready' to support another baby...usually there is no real reason to wait 3 months so ive heard...but id at least try to wait until you get a period...just to be on the safe side...

Hi babydoodle, thanks for the advice. My doc didn't specify why to wait so long. But I'm still having some pain a week after the procedure and I'm super nervous. Not much bleeding at all though. I'm afraid ill never be able to conceive with the pain I have I feel something may be wrong. :( I keep telling myself I want to ttc again but then again I don't. I'm also a big worrier! Thanks for the reply and advice :)


----------



## babydoodle

I actually may not have gotten my period my nurse called today said the levels are still above 5 and need repeated...again. She said it may have been a period last week but may have just been 'abnormal'bleeding from the mc and dnc. She said to expect abnormal bleeding until my hormones regulate themselves...wow what a process im so tired of all this...its been over a month since my dnc and 5 weeks since mc started...pain and cramping a week after the procedure, i had that too, random cramping and uterus pain...so your definately not alone...oh yeah, and the worrier thing...i get it... im a worrier too...if the pain is extreme or isnt manageable, or is getting worse, then i would definately call your doctor casue something could be wrong..i cant tell u how many times ive called with questions about if what im experincing is normal or not because this is my only miscarriage and i DONT KNOW what was normal....so i would not hesitate to call if i were u...after all thats what doctors are there for....good luck let me know what happens...oh yeah...i go back and forth worrying about what ifs about conceiving again...but when i get to hold a little one again...it will be totally worth it!


----------



## Zma26

How frustrating!!! That's such a long time to wait. You would think have a d and c and before you know it , back to normal. But no. I'm confuses because my doctors never told me anything about my levels. Is that something I should ask or just be told? This is my second miscarriage, the first I went naturally very early and didn't ttc again for a couple years. I call my ob all the time, I think they get sick of hearing my name, lol but your right it's what they get paid for. Random abnormal bleeding and all these other things are nothing I was told before I had the d and c, or after. From what I was told there would be period cramping minor bleeding, and after 2 weeks i should be good, except dont ttc for 3 cycles. It's only been a week tomorrow and I'm already sick of it so I can't imagine how you feel. I hope you get back to normal soon and can ttc soon. Keep me posted :) I look forward to hearing positive things from everyone, it makes me feel that much better!!


----------



## babydoodle

I dont know why they arent checking your levels, I was pretty far along 12+3 so I dont know if that has anything to do with it...i have heard of ladies that purchase weekly pregnancy tests after a mc or dnc to see if hormone is still left in their body...i did take one a couple weeks ago when i was hoping it was back to zero and still got a faint positive...some women use that method when their doc doesnt test hcg levels...all i know is that you wont ovulate with hcg in your system cause your body still 'thinks' your pregnant


----------



## babydoodle

And why do they say dont ttc for 3 months???


----------



## Starry Night

I think there is a lot of disagreement between doctors on when to TTC again. On the American Obstetrics website I'm sure I read that they say to wait 6 months!! Yeah right. As if anyone is going to wait half a year to even start TTC when every month is precious especially as we get older.

I'm sorry you ladies are still in pain. Occasionally I get the odd cramp or two and my hcg is still over 5 as well but the pains are minimal -- even less than AF.

Zma - definitely check back with your doctor if you're not getting any sort of follow-up. It really helps with the reassurance. I'd even ask for an ultrasound to make sure everything is all gone -- especially if you're feeling pain.


----------



## babydoodle

YOUR SOOO RIGHT!!! Whose gonna wait 6 months...couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## Zma26

I'm def not waiting 3 months to ttc... To me, I'm healthy and young, and aside from this surgery there is no reason to have any concern. I called my doc today and they told me that I can't have a follow up til next Tuesday which is driving me crazy. Gosh who would wait 6 months to ttc?? That's just crazy!! I think every doctor has different outlooks, which I have no clue what they base it off of. I think when you feel you are ready to ttc then you should, no one knows your body better than you. I feel for all of you girls, it's one of the hardest things to go through, in just so so thankful I have found this site and all of you to help me through this :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so annoyed that the Dollar Store nearest me doesn't sell pregnancy tests. I want to know if I could get a bfn yet. It's been over a week since the bleeding stopped. I'm still not allowed to TTC but I need to know that I can by the end of next month. I know I should just relax and enjoy the Holidays without the stress of TTC or early pregnancy. But still...


----------



## Kins

ya same here starry. I never saw prego test in the dollar store.


----------



## Starry Night

The frustrating thing is the Dollar Store in my old city DID carry them. We're going to the big city this week so maybe I'll take a peek there. I'm not spending $20 for FRER. Well...I would...I am pretty desperate but money is tight and we still have Christmas shopping to do. So I am pinching pennies where I can.


----------



## Sophiasmom

@hopefulrogand babydoodle- I'm sorry you both have had a rough time with other ppl's insensitivity. But again,I don't think a person can fathom the pain of a loss until they've gone through one. It is horrible, and I don't think you ever truly get over it 

In regards to the waiting period, my doc with my 1st mc said 3-6 months (I got pregnant at 4 post mc). This time my new doc said 2-3 months. I know they typically say to wait so your uterus can recover and you can build back folic acid levels. I'm obviously not waiting, and supplementing with more folic acid. I feel like a disobedient child, but seriously?!? Who waits 6 months?


----------



## Kins

I agree with Sophia's mom. I am not waiting. My reproductive endocrinologist said once my level is below 5 then we wait till I get my menses then the next cycle to start. I have fertility issues so either way that is what I have to go with.

Has for people and understanding. People are horrible. Unless they have had this loss in their life they dont know. I have not told people (friends) the trouble my husband and i have been through (a year with going to a specialist) trying to get pregnant and so we havent told them about the miscarraige either. Its crazy when my friend after trying for only one month to get pregnant says "wow this is really hard" seriously if I could fill her in on what we have been through.

when we had the miscarriage we did tell our parents/brother/sisters that we had a miscarriage and they have been a great support to us. My mother and two of sisters along with my mother in law and sister in law have all had miscarraiges so i do have a good support there. Everyone says how much fertile you are after a miscarriage but they just dont understand the magnitude of what it took to get pregnant needles everyday etc. ugh its hard. I am scared to start again but in the same breath so anxious to get the process going again.

I had Bl Work today Beta down to 24.5 from 113 last week this is a really slow process gotta go back next Tuesday for more bl work. I was really hoping it would have been <5 today. Owell until next week... 

I was told once it is below 5 then i should expect AF in 3-4 weeks. after that we will start on a new cycle of trying to get prego.


----------



## hopefulrog

Not sure if you are all State side or over in the UK (like me) but when I had my post-miscarriage check up, I was told I only needed to wait one cycle before TTC. And the main reason for that wasn't to let you womb recover or any other similar reason but because they need to be able to date your pregnancy accurately.

Although my local GP, who is really lovely, said to wait 2 cycle to let my system recover so I think everyone has a different opinion.

I feel ready both emotionally and physically but I know one of my friends (who incidentally is due to pop with her baby any day soon!) had a miscarriage a couple years ago and couldn't even think about TTC for ages afterwards.

Go with whatever feels right for you girls!! :)


----------



## babydoodle

Kins said:


> ya same here starry. I never saw prego test in the dollar store.

I think ALL of the dollar stores DO sell them....but you have to ask for them at the register...thats what its like here in PA...i think its because ppl steal them...


----------



## Kins

Ooo good point. Okay so how much does the dollar store sell them for? Lol


----------



## Starry Night

I'd be too embarrassed to ask. This is SO silly but I get so self-concious every time I buy a pregnancy test. I feel like I have to show off my wedding ring to make it obvious that I'm married. As if it's the cashier's business or that they even care! Or, I get embarrassed that they'll figure out that I'm a rabid TTC'er and will think I'm dumb for being so overly hopeful every cycle.

I'm the same way with condoms. ha ha


----------



## Kins

Hahah I agree starry me too


----------



## babydoodle

When i bought the pregnancy test in August when I found out i was pregnant, I went to the dollar store and when I asked for one, the lady said something like "uh-oh pregnancy scare?" I wanted to be like "Actually no-we are actively trying" LOL but it didnt seem like it was appropriate to let her in on my intimate baby making details...lol...i was just like "Im pretty sure its a positve i just need to confirm it..." I felt so 'on the spot!"


----------



## mackjess

Lol starry, when I bought my last pregnancy test I was home sick and I wasn't wearing any jewelry. Didn't realize it until I was standing there in line with my test!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Haha! I'm SO relieved that I'm not the only one!! I get so shy buying HPT's! I blush like a school girl :) Especially the time that I bought OPKs, HPT's, preseed, and instead cups. I kept changing registers to avoid men, figuring a woman may understand. The whole time I'm thinking, "please don't look at me or ask me about any of it!!" Buying online is SO much better!


----------



## mackjess

Sophias mom - I usually stand in the guys lines on purpose whenever I buy any girly items. They blush and they never ask a thing!


----------



## Sophiasmom

:rofl:

I'm absolutely doing that from now on!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Does anyone here have any experience with royal jelly for fertility? I was just looking at twoweekwait.com and a lady had taken that. I'm curious now. Good, bad? Know anyone who used it?


----------



## Kins

Sorry Sophia NO clue what that jelly is.
Baby doodle- I am cracking up hahaha


----------



## Starry Night

Oh my goodness! I thought I was the only neurotic one and I felt so immature. LOL

I never use lubricants anymore. My body doesn't really need them and adding them would make a bigger mess (tmi:blush:). Right now fertility isn't really my problem. It's holding on to pregnancies that is the issue. :?

I think a pregnancy scare would be more obvious: arm loads of hpts of all different brands. At least, that's how I'd do it.


----------



## babydoodle

mackjess said:


> Sophias mom - I usually stand in the guys lines on purpose whenever I buy any girly items. They blush and they never ask a thing!

Thats great!! LOL


----------



## AZBabyDust

I am waiting to miscarry naturally but hoping to start TTC in mid to late January if my cycle allows! 

I want to be pregnant again!! :haha:


----------



## babydoodle

Goodness gracious...more spotting today...i just want to get a period!!! Keep your fingers crossed for me i go in for more bloodwork this friday to recheck my hcg levels and i pray they are at zero!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm bleeding again tonight and I'm pretty sure it's not AF. I was only getting bfp's a week ago so there is no way I could have ovulated and had a proper lmp in that time.

Just so frustrating as I had gone 2 whole weeks without any bleeding. And this is definitely more than spotting. It's all old, dead and yucky stuff.

And I was hoping for sex tonight. Poo.


----------



## babydoodle

Starry Night said:


> I'm bleeding again tonight and I'm pretty sure it's not AF. I was only getting bfp's a week ago so there is no way I could have ovulated and had a proper lmp in that time.
> 
> Just so frustrating as I had gone 2 whole weeks without any bleeding. And this is definitely more than spotting. It's all old, dead and yucky stuff.
> 
> And I was hoping for sex tonight. Poo.

i know this is totally getting to me..i feel like i constantly have to be 'ready' in case i am bleeding...my doc said its normal i wont feel normal until i get a real AF..and totally wierd that i stopped bleeding just as fast as it started and then also had ovulation fertile cm today...which i know is actually not fertile cm, just wierd discharge


----------



## Starry Night

I guess I'm not really surprised by this as I still felt so full and bloaty even after the bleeding stopped. With my first loss I felt so empty--my uterus felt like a giant cave. So I have been suspecting that there was still stuff left inside. I've still been getting hormone-headaches and weird pregnant dreams.


----------



## nessaw

3 weeks after taking misoproxal (sp?) and thinking it was over I woke up today and passed the egg sac.:-( epu said to take a preg test which was neg and ring them if it gets painful or heavy bleeding.all seems ok at the mo.after 27 days bleeding am hoping this is the end and we can move on.


----------



## mackjess

:hugs: to all you ladies that the bleeding and everything is getting drug out for. this is crap after what you have already been thru.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi ladies,

Can I join in please? I will be ttc in January after one natural cycle. Had d&c on 22nd November!

Jas x


----------



## Kins

Sorry for your loss AZ. Hope the best for you


----------



## Kins

Yes Jasmine ALL are welcome here. These ladies have been really supportive.

Sorry for your loss.


This whole situation just sucks for us. But we will get through and get our BFPs


----------



## Middysquidge

Thank you Kins, I really appreciate the welcome! You seem like a good bunch, hehe! x x


----------



## Sophiasmom

Welcome AZ and Jasmine! This really has been a supportive group! I hope you both find comfort and support here.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm seriously wishing this was AF. The bleeding keeps getting heavier and redder! It's still lighter than a typical AF for me (I am such a bleeder...) but it's definitely AF-like. But since it might still be m/c bleed I'm afraid to wear tampons. Ugh. So uncomfortable. At one point I was getting cramps that felt like someone was trying to claw out my insides. It was as pleasant as it sounds....


----------



## mackjess

Hello to all the new ladies!! :hi:

Sorry you have to be here but glad you found this great thread. :flower:


----------



## babydoodle

Hey!! Havent heard from u in a while...hope things are going well!! Stop by more often!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Starry Night said:


> I'm seriously wishing this was AF. The bleeding keeps getting heavier and redder! It's still lighter than a typical AF for me (I am such a bleeder...) but it's definitely AF-like. But since it might still be m/c bleed I'm afraid to wear tampons. Ugh. So uncomfortable. At one point I was getting cramps that felt like someone was trying to claw out my insides. It was as pleasant as it sounds....

I'm sorry Starry. I had weird bleeding a week after my m/c bleeding stopped. My OB says it was a period, just out of whack bc my hormones aren't regulated right now. It was atypical of a usual period, much lighter (I'm a bleeder too) but I still had bad cramping and bled for 5 days. Do you know what your hcg level is? If it's less than 5, I think there's a good chance yours is a period


----------



## mackjess

I told my doc I was taking baby Aspirin yesterday. I was really nervous about what she'd say or ask why, and then explaining "well I read it on the internet". When I told her she flipped back through my chart and said that if I'd had 2 miscarriages when I came to her instead of just the 1, she would have started me on it first thing while she started running tests on me in case I were to get pregnant again before there were results. I'm to keep taking it into my 2nd trimester and we will decide then if I should stop. I was SO relieved that it didn't even phase her, she didn't ask why, or didn't say I shouldn't have. 

The only reason I went ahead and started taking it was I read everywhere that it wouldn't hurt anything even if you didn't need it. SO glad that was confirmed yesterday.


----------



## babydoodle

Wow thats really cool...seems like she was aware that you have educated yourself..thats pretty cool, i think my doc would probably ask questions and id feel wierd...but i have been thinking about taking it...i read about it but still dont totally understand...is it beneficial because of a potential clotting problem or just to increase blood flow to the uterus??


----------



## mackjess

I totally thought she was going to because she did mention that she advised me to wait 3 cycles (but gave me no reason to) and I was pregnant again on the 2nd cycle. I only waited one, it was all I could stand. :)

So after that I was really nervous, but she was going over my prescriptions so I told her I was also taking baby aspirin. I think she only looked thru the chart to see if she had already told me to try it. She didn't even bat an eye! lol

Still don't feel preggers. Not a lot of symptoms. We did bloodwork but I don't have a scan until 12/11 and I won't get bloodwork results until Monday. It is going to be a LONG weekend because I keep thinking something is wrong....PAL is really difficult.

It can make the lining in the uterus richer, and help if you have clotting issues. I started taking it soon after bleeding from the m/c stopped so that I was taking it all the way through one cycle. I really wanted that lining to build up since I was new off the pill and just had a m/c.


----------



## Starry Night

Sophiasmom said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I'm seriously wishing this was AF. The bleeding keeps getting heavier and redder! It's still lighter than a typical AF for me (I am such a bleeder...) but it's definitely AF-like. But since it might still be m/c bleed I'm afraid to wear tampons. Ugh. So uncomfortable. At one point I was getting cramps that felt like someone was trying to claw out my insides. It was as pleasant as it sounds....
> 
> I'm sorry Starry. I had weird bleeding a week after my m/c bleeding stopped. My OB says it was a period, just out of whack bc my hormones aren't regulated right now. It was atypical of a usual period, much lighter (I'm a bleeder too) but I still had bad cramping and bled for 5 days. Do you know what your hcg level is? If it's less than 5, I think there's a good chance yours is a periodClick to expand...

The policy over here is that the receptionists can't give you results over the phone so I don't know my exact hcg levels. I am going to take a hpt tomorrow morning and if it is negative then I will take it as a weird "starter" period.

I had a similar thing after my son was born but started to ovulate and have regular (well, regular for me) cycles from then on.


----------



## AZBabyDust

I'm so confused about this m/c. I've had mild cramping but no bleeding except when I wipe. Should I expect an actual flow at some point? I'd really like to avoid a D&C if possible. 

To be honest, I am just ready to get this over with and be pregnant again! And I also feel like I'm going crazy because all I can think about now is TTC :blush: I think if my SO knew how obsessed with it I was he would think I was nuts LOL. I just don't want to wait for a cycle to pass, I have longer cycles as is and who knows how they are going to be after this issue? I also don't want to waste money on OPK's right now because I have NO clue what to expect or when to expect it. And I agreed with my guy to wait until after the holidays - man am I impatient! :dohh:


----------



## Sophiasmom

Starry- fx'd your test is negative tomorrow! 

AZ- I think it varies a lot. I asked the same question after my mc. I even emailed my doc. I had bleeding/heavy spotting for 2 1/2 days. My doc said that he wouldn't expect a lot of bleeding for me. A week later, I had a period (no clots, just bleeding). I understand your desire to ttc, I used to have long, irregular cycles. So the typical "wait 2-3 cycles" doesn't work for me either :)


----------



## AZBabyDust

Thank you, that sounds like what I'm experiencing! Appreciate it :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

I also have long cycles. After DS was born they sort of regulated to 40 days and that's the length of cycle I conceived this angel on as well as my first angel (that was 43 days). However, I conceived my son on a 70 day cycle.

Since I'll be 30 soon with my long cycles I will not be waiting for my first real AF to TTC. Dating by AF is fruitless anyways. I recognize my preggo symptoms by now so I will have a good idea when to test--especially as doctors seem stuck on the 28-day lmp no matter how often I try to explain that my cycles were consistently 40+. My personal dating has been fairly accurate with all of my pregnancies (leads to some arguments with doctors).


----------



## mummyclo

Hi :flower: 
Sorry for all your losses :hugs:
I am just going through miscarriage and tbh it's been awful. It's been really painful ad graphic/horrific for me. I think I've passed everything now and my bleeding is more like a period today. 
I want to wait for a few months just to get my health on track, loose a bit of weight and get an angel tattoo before we start trying again. 
Thinking maybe Feb/March...... 
I don't feel like I belong in WTT though.
x


----------



## Starry Night

I feel as if I don't belong in the WTT forum either even though I have to wait until after a procedure on the 20th before we can TTC for real. Maybe because I already feel way too broody and basically live "baby". Or maybe I'm afraid there are too many excited 1st-timers there. I don't want to bring them down. Either way, I identify with the ladies here more.


----------



## nessaw

Starry hope u get ur neg test.sounds strange to say that!I got my neg on thurs and finally got to dtd this weekend.am not going to bother with opks this month just bd when we fancy it! Then back to the poas.although the month i got preg o didn't show on opk anyway!am torn between wanting the miracle of falling preg straight away which i know is unlikely and wanting to have one cycle to make sure we're gd to go and all cleared out.guess will have to wait and see.

Az-i only had blood when i wiped for 6 days before mc.hope things r resolved quickly a.nd as peacefully as poss for you.

To all the new ladies welcome but so sorry that ur here.x


----------



## Sophiasmom

Starry Night said:


> I also have long cycles. After DS was born they sort of regulated to 40 days and that's the length of cycle I conceived this angel on as well as my first angel (that was 43 days). However, I conceived my son on a 70 day cycle.
> 
> Since I'll be 30 soon with my long cycles I will not be waiting for my first real AF to TTC. Dating by AF is fruitless anyways. I recognize my preggo symptoms by now so I will have a good idea when to test--especially as doctors seem stuck on the 28-day lmp no matter how often I try to explain that my cycles were consistently 40+. My personal dating has been fairly accurate with all of my pregnancies (leads to some arguments with doctors).

I agree. Dating my pregnancies by LMP is worthless, so they've had to do a dating U/S every time (I'm high-risk anyway, so I have to get early u/s) I haven't exactly told them that I'm aware of my cycle down to the day I ovulated/probably conceived :blush: But the u/s verified my EDD with DD. 

Mommyclo- I'm sorry for what you're going through. It is awful. I hope you find the support you need here.


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh. I had another BFP this morning. :( The line was quite faint but I can't compare it to my last hpt because that was a red-dye FRER and this was a blue-dye store brand.

I'm still bleeding a lot too. Just feeling like I was offered a bit of hope and now am thrown back into the pits of despair. Feeling so discouraged.


----------



## pbl_ge

It's possible I missed my first opportunity to TTC. FF thinks I'm 7 dpo, which would mean I O'ed on CD8 and totally missed it. Usually I O on CD17!!! :brat: :brat: :brat: Did anyone else O MUCH sooner than usual after their m/c??


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, that sucks. Is there any chance you dtd around when FF thought you o'ed?


----------



## pbl_ge

Starry Night said:


> Aw, that sucks. Is there any chance you dtd around when FF thought you o'ed?

Last :sex: was a few days earlier. Even if we did time it okay, I had an HSG test the day after O, so zero chance. :cry:

Edit: I should add that I'm still not convinced that was really O. First of all, I'm still getting pre-O type CM. Second, that would be a very low cover line for me. And finally, it WAS CD8, FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Heck I'd bet you still have a chance. FF likes to give me crosshairs and take them away. Maybe that's what will happen with you


----------



## mackjess

sorry for your loss mummy and starry. And I think this thread is right for you ladies. You aren't really wanting to wait, you just have to get thru this horrible ordeal before you can ttc. prayers for you both.


----------



## babydoodle

I really hope everyone can get their cycles straight..from what ive been told mc bleeding can be very different for everyone...i seriously have spotted or bled every week at one point since the miscarriage in october...and not i just have a lot of discharge, not normal discharge but like sort of pink tinged...so i know ive not had a normal period yet and it drivesme nuts...so i feel for you guys who are still bleeding and getting faint BFP's still from the pregnancy this is seriously taking so long for me...i do think it has to do with the mc happening after 12 weeks. 
Pbl-ge, it does seem early to O but u never know...i will keep my FX'd for you!
Oh and I totally agree, this is much better than a regular ttc forum for me too...because you girls have been so great and supportive and I really feel that when I have to vent or ask a question, you gals really listen and are there for me!!! Its so lovely to have ladies to talk to who have been through such a devastating loss...


----------



## nessaw

Hey pebble.fingers crissed that ur o is still to come.x


----------



## Kins

Sad day for me today.

So I decided to pick up hours at work for overtime today and my husband just texts me that his friends are prego due in July. They just started trying and got prego real fast.

Im really bummed. I feel like its never going to happen. 

Its so easy for some people to get pregnant and here I am needles after needles and finally get prego and have a miscarriage. :(


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs: I really hope you get your rainbow soon.

pbl - I don't use FF but in the TTC forums I have seen it happen with others that the program will pick an ovulation date only to remove it later. Keep trying as you may still be in the hunt!

AFM - called 911 today as I had a huge bleed that just would not stop. It was as if someone forgot to turn the tap off all the way. I was freaking out. Fortunately, it did stop on its own after about 40ish minutes and I didn't need a D&C. And now I know my hcg is down 15. Almost there.


----------



## Kins

Oh starry so sorry for your rough day. Glad things are going okay. Ur Hcg is at 15 now?


----------



## babydoodle

Starry, how scary for you! That kind of stuff (excessive bleeding) is is terrifying to hear about my blood pressure would have been soaring! Thank God it stopped! I think its so much better when a womens body takes care of the miscarriage without needing DnC i was hoping i wouldnt need one..sometimes i wonder if i would have waited longer if my body would have done more on its own...my body just didnt react the right way i guess... well anyway its awesome news that hcg is at 15. Ive heard that after it reaches under 5 u can ovulate so good luck!!! Do you or will you use opk's or bbt to track??


----------



## Starry Night

I don't like to track with opks and bbt. It's too obsessive for my taste (I have bit of an obsessive personality). Also, I know I will never have the discipline to track my bbt correctly. I tend to just pay attention to my ovulation symptoms and cycle lengths to guesstimate my future ov windows. It's worked so far.

I just hope my hcg levels drop more on their own and that the bleeding wraps up quickly.


----------



## Sophiasmom

Kins- I'm sorry :( I can relate to that. It's rough hearing that other ppl are preggo when you're trying. I hope you get your bfp soon!

Starry- wow!! That must have been scary! I'm glad you're ok. At least now you know your hcg is almost 0! That's a plus!


----------



## Kins

Silly question.

You know the horizantal line through your BBT charting. Where does that line go? I mean is that the baseline where you temp fall often? I really wish i were better at this. and knowing CM haha.

For a woman I am bad at this.

I have just always been to the doctors for blood work and u/s to check if im ovulating because Im need meds to ovulate.

Anyone can offer a one line teach to me? lol


----------



## Kins

babydoodle said:


> I really hope everyone can get their cycles straight..from what ive been told mc bleeding can be very different for everyone...i seriously have spotted or bled every week at one point since the miscarriage in october...and not i just have a lot of discharge, not normal discharge but like sort of pink tinged...so i know ive not had a normal period yet and it drivesme nuts...so i feel for you guys who are still bleeding and getting faint BFP's still from the pregnancy this is seriously taking so long for me...i do think it has to do with the mc happening after 12 weeks.
> Pbl-ge, it does seem early to O but u never know...i will keep my FX'd for you!
> Oh and I totally agree, this is much better than a regular ttc forum for me too...because you girls have been so great and supportive and I really feel that when I have to vent or ask a question, you gals really listen and are there for me!!! Its so lovely to have ladies to talk to who have been through such a devastating loss...

Im with babydoodle on this too.

I was 8w6d and my mc was nov 8th. I thought I was done with the bleed/spotting but then it came back and just last week my HCG was still at 25 so its def not AF.

I do like this thread because we all are a great support for one another. Whether you are waiting to TTC or TTC to concieve now we have been through a loss at different stages and can on some level relate to one another.

I can tell you it has been an amazing support to me.


----------



## Kins

Soooo I went in for my weekly blood work to see my HCG dropping.

Ya its 5.2 seriously... this is insane it really is comical that its not <5. My future baby sure is making me work for them

So anyway I am told now I just have to wait for AF and meanwhile set up a consult with the Dr.


----------



## Starry Night

Kins said:


> Soooo I went in for my weekly blood work to see my HCG dropping.
> 
> Ya its 5.2 seriously... this is insane it really is comical that its not <5. My future baby sure is making me work for them
> 
> So anyway I am told now I just have to wait for AF and meanwhile set up a consult with the Dr.

5.2??? You gotta be kidding me. I didn't even know hcg measured in decimals. You're so close to zero that you're scratching at the door.

AFM - I had had no bleeding all day but did not trust it. Of course, I am now bleeding again complete with clots. JUST STOP IT ALREADY!!! Certainly I must be drained out by now. Ugh. My u/s next Monday can not come soon enough.


----------



## Kins

Starry can you remind me again. you mc was nov 2nd? and you let it pass natural right?


----------



## nessaw

Starry so sorry that the bleeding has come back and so heavily.look after ur self.x


----------



## nessaw

Afm i had ewcm on sun 3 days after passing the egg sac and a neg pg test.not sure if it is ov or just system reverting 
to normal.we're ntnp this month but obvs wd love to get a +.considering how long the first one took i doubt it tho.x


----------



## Sophiasmom

Kins said:


> Silly question.
> 
> You know the horizantal line through your BBT charting. Where does that line go? I mean is that the baseline where you temp fall often? I really wish i were better at this. and knowing CM haha.
> 
> For a woman I am bad at this.
> 
> I have just always been to the doctors for blood work and u/s to check if im ovulating because Im need meds to ovulate.
> 
> Anyone can offer a one line teach to me? lol

The horizontal line is the coverline. It's calulated after ovulation is detected (after 3 raised temps). I think it's a little higher than several temps prior to ovulation (5 or 6 temps?) If you want some help, I know fertility friend has some basic online charting lessons.


----------



## babydoodle

I have been a bit on the irritable side and eating chocolate like crazy actually i just realized this after eating another chocolate pudding cup...i started thinking of all the chocolate ive been snacking on all day. So..i am hoping for my AF to start in the next few days wish me luck!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Kins said:


> Starry can you remind me again. you mc was nov 2nd? and you let it pass natural right?

My baby was found dead on the ultrasound on November 2. As per the doctor I saw at the hospital that day she said it looked like it had been dead awhile and that I had already started to pass it. I had been spotting for a week by this time. I know I hadn't passed any tissues so the baby had been dead long enough for it to be deteriorating. 

I started to bleed heavily on the 3rd and then on the 4th my baby passed naturally.

My spotting has stopped again. Saw the last bit of blood yesterday afternoon. I'm really hoping this is it! It had stopped for a week before so still not trusting that it's over. My u/s is on Monday so I'll find out more for sure.


----------



## Zma26

good luck babydoodle!!!! I hope it's on it's way for you :) keep us posted!


----------



## Starry Night

Babydoodle - good luck! Have fun eating chocolate and I hope AF is here for you. Time to start TTC your rainbow!


----------



## mummyclo

Hurry up AF! Im starting taking supplements etc for the next couple of cycles and then we will start :) 
I'm scared!!


----------



## babydoodle

Thanks to everyone!! Im excited but nervous like everyone else im sure...youve all been so great!


----------



## Kins

Starry I too have been spotting for ever not sure when it will stop


----------



## Starry Night

Mine seems to have stopped as of 2 days ago. It's done this before only to come back a few days later so I'm not relaxing just yet. But my hcg is near zero if not there already. Also been getting strong ovulation symptoms. My u/s is tomorrow too. So ready to be moving on.


----------



## Kins

Kins said:


> Sad day for me today.
> 
> So I decided to pick up hours at work for overtime today and my husband just texts me that his friends are prego due in July. They just started trying and got prego real fast.
> 
> Im really bummed. I feel like its never going to happen.
> 
> Its so easy for some people to get pregnant and here I am needles after needles and finally get prego and have a miscarriage. :(

So I feel bad for them. Our friends went in for ultra sound today there was no heartbeat :-(


----------



## calliebaby

Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. Ff should confirm this by Wednesday. So, officially in the tww.


----------



## Starry Night

Kins said:


> Kins said:
> 
> 
> Sad day for me today.
> 
> So I decided to pick up hours at work for overtime today and my husband just texts me that his friends are prego due in July. They just started trying and got prego real fast.
> 
> Im really bummed. I feel like its never going to happen.
> 
> Its so easy for some people to get pregnant and here I am needles after needles and finally get prego and have a miscarriage. :(
> 
> So I feel bad for them. Our friends went in for ultra sound today there was no heartbeat :-(Click to expand...

I'm so sorry for your friends' loss. :( And try not to feel guilty for feeling jealous when they were pregnant. It was a natural reaction. I don't know how close you are to these people but maybe you can be a support for one another. This forum is awesome but it also helps to have someone in real life to lean on.

calliebaby - good luck! I hope this tww ends with your BFP!

AFM - getting more and more ovulation signs so it's annoying that I can't BD. My unrelated minor surgery is next week so I have to be good. Also, this m/c was hard on my body so I know I should wait for my first real AF. But I am feeling encouraged that my body is getting back to normal. Hope no more curve balls come my way.


----------



## daisyr21

Hi there, 

I want to join you guys. I had my mc 3 months ago. At first I thought I was ready to try right away but it turned out that I was not emotionally ready. I have had two normal cycles since then and we are gonna start trying after this cycle (currently cd 24). I'm actually really looking forward to it and I'm gonna try to not be too obsessed about it! ;)


----------



## babydoodle

Hi Daisy!! I was waiting until i had another period and I actually got it today!!! So cd1 for me and im super excited!! Last time i bled i thought it might be my period and the nurse 'couldnt be sure' but i was pretty sure i had the cramps and all...and so i am counting back to that date... it was exactly 28 days ago so hoping and have my fingers crossed that im back on a normal 28 day cycle again!!! Im going with it!!! So this will be my first month ttc again i hope!!! (I had my mc in October at 12w3d) Good luck to you I totally know what u mean try to not be obsessed but u kno we will be anyways!!! So how many days until AF arrives for you??


----------



## mackjess

Welcome Daisy, sorry for your loss but congrats about being back to TTC. I hope you do good at not stressing, I did a lot but I probably should have taken a little break like you did. Good Luck.

And yay babydoodle!! That's great you got your cycle back!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Daisy. Love the enthusiasm as you start to TTC. Good luck as you shoot for your sticky rainbow! 

babydoodle - hooray to cycles being back! I hope your TTC journey is nice and short!!

:dust: to both you ladies.


----------



## daisyr21

babydoodle said:


> Hi Daisy!! I was waiting until i had another period and I actually got it today!!! So cd1 for me and im super excited!! Last time i bled i thought it might be my period and the nurse 'couldnt be sure' but i was pretty sure i had the cramps and all...and so i am counting back to that date... it was exactly 28 days ago so hoping and have my fingers crossed that im back on a normal 28 day cycle again!!! Im going with it!!! So this will be my first month ttc again i hope!!! (I had my mc in October at 12w3d) Good luck to you I totally know what u mean try to not be obsessed but u kno we will be anyways!!! So how many days until AF arrives for you??


Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!! My last two cycles have been 32 days cycles so I still got about a week before I see AF. But let me tell you my PMS is in full swing, my hormones are raging. The thought has crossed my mind that maybe I can be pregnant since my only contraception method this cycle was using a condom of on the one day I was 95% sure that I was ovulating, but I'm leaning more towards no.

The last three months had its ups and downs, like 5 people got pregnant, including a cousin in law and sister in law:cry: I just like to think that our baby decided to come back later and make room for others lol. 

In November I actually went and got certified to teach ZUMBA! I am starting classes the first weekend of January, so I'm hoping that will keep my mind off obsessing with my rainbow baby.

By the way is anyone taking prenatals or supplements?? I'm thinking of taking folic acid only.

Can't wait for all of us to get our BFPs!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Yeah ive had a hard time with one particular person who is pregnant right now...but others im totally fine with...i dont know if this will be our month to try or wait until next month...my period is very heavy and clotty again...i dont know if my uterus is ready or not...its only my second period since the miscarriage and im kind of nervous to try and risk another mc if my uterus is not ready....i dont know but were trying to not get too stressed out about things...im very happy to be back on a normal 28day cycle and grateful to feel ready emotionally!!! Good luck! Im getting excited about trying again!


----------



## daisyr21

Ok so let the obssesion begin and I'm not even officially TTC LOL! So like I mentioned before, we haven't been using any protection except on my fertile days. I use cm and ovulation pain as my clues. I'm on cd 27. On cd 12 DH and I dtd. The next day when I wiped after going to the bathroom I noticed some clear ewcm with a little bit of brown tinge to it. My first thought was ok, so I'm starting my fertile window and maybe the brown tinge is just from the previous night. The next day after that I spotted a lot of ewcm so I figured that that night and the next night, if we dtd we would need to use protection, which we did use. Now here I am and according to my calculations I am 13dpo. I had been feeling perfectly normal up until this past Monday. My enery level plummeted, my mood is so down, my boobs really aren't that sore but the thing that is making rethink my dates is that since Monday I noticed cm that had sort off like a ew texture, tinged a little greenish (which is normal color for me). By this time in the cycle my cm is creamy and sticky and this is exactly what I was posting on here a couple of days before I found out I was pregnant in July. Could the brown tinge I saw on my ewcm be due to the fact that I had just ovulated?? Oh this could be interesting.

Other possible symptoms:

nausea- but I get that every cycle

sleepy-very, very sleepy

headache-not unusual

ugly taste in mouth

libido is up, which by this time is usually down

I don't know...:shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

What cycle is this after your m/c? I ask simply because my first few cycles after both my m/c and pregnancy with DS were really messed up in that my PMS signs really closely mirrored my pregnant signs. Always threw me for a loop--especially since we had been using protection those times.

I also track my cycles just by ov and cm and that is not always accurate. With my DS I did the math and figured out that I conceived him the week AFTER I got ewcm and cramps. 

If you don't get AF within the week I'd say it's definitely worth taking a hpt.


----------



## daisyr21

This is my 3rd cycle after my mc. The only other time that I have seen brown tinged ewcm was last march and it was while I was ovulating. I don't know, I hadn't had PMS this bad in awhile, so its probably just that that is throwing me for a loop. But at the same time, I keep thinking wouldn't it be funny that it happens when we haven't thought about it, when I am working on other things? It usually happens like that right, when you least think about it is when you get it


----------



## babydoodle

Good luck id def say theres a chance...your cm can change in color when you conceive mine did only a couple days after i concieved...i thought it was wierd but i did end up pregnant...so maybe its a sign!!!


----------



## Starry Night

As long as AF stays away there is always the chance! Good luck!

AFM - my first AF appears to be arriving. Had some pink spotting last night and have been cramping today. Now I have some brown icky stuff. I got ovulation signs about two weekends ago so it's arriving right on time. Guess my body is almost back to normal now! :thumbup: It's being a bit weird with all of this pre-spotting stuff but it did that after my son was born too.

It sucks to have AF over Christmas but I'm trying to see it more as finally being able to properly TTC.


----------



## daisyr21

Thanks girls!! I'm kind of getting giddy about it without thinking about it too much because I know that if its just my body going hormonally bezerk, there is always next month


----------



## babydoodle

Good luck!


----------



## Starry Night

How you doing, daisy? Is AF still staying away?

AFM - AF is definitely here now. I've had spotting for a few days so was wondering if I should count it or not. I'm pretty sure I ovulated two weeks ago but I'm not sure of the exact date so it's hard to say what CD1 is especially since first AFs can be really wonky. My first AF after DS was starting and stopping the whole week. Today is acting like CD2 though it's still lighter than normal.


----------



## daisyr21

Merry Christmas!! and my gift was AF buuu. oh well, officially starting in a week :)


----------



## Starry Night

That's a good way to look at it. My first AF has been so start and stop so I don't know what to count as CD1. But it seems I have another week as well and then we can start TTC for real.

I hope we get our sticky rainbows this month!


----------



## godschildren6

I'm joining a couple months after you have started but i just recently had a miscarriage; in fact on Christmas day. It's been rough. We are going to wait a couple months before we try again. I really want my body to heal before we get back to the swing of things. I'm afraid that if it does not get the time it needs, i will end up with another heartache. I never knew how difficult ttc could be


----------



## daisyr21

godschildren6 said:


> I'm joining a couple months after you have started but i just recently had a miscarriage; in fact on Christmas day. It's been rough. We are going to wait a couple months before we try again. I really want my body to heal before we get back to the swing of things. I'm afraid that if it does not get the time it needs, i will end up with another heartache. I never knew how difficult ttc could be

So sorry for your loss. If you feel you need to take your time to begin again then that's what you should do. I had my mc almost 4 months ago and I thought I was ready to try right away but the reality was that I was not emotionally ready. Hang in there


----------



## Starry Night

godschildren6 said:


> I'm joining a couple months after you have started but i just recently had a miscarriage; in fact on Christmas day. It's been rough. We are going to wait a couple months before we try again. I really want my body to heal before we get back to the swing of things. I'm afraid that if it does not get the time it needs, i will end up with another heartache. I never knew how difficult ttc could be

:hugs:

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how rough your holidays have been. I think it's good to let your mind and body heal before you start TTC again. You need to do what is right for you.


----------



## Kins

Welcome gods child so sorry for your loss around the holiday. This is a wonderful board to join the ladies have been real supportive.

As for me I am waiting for AF hopefully soon. I had to take a medication called provera to bring on mine as I have ovulartory issues. Once AF comes I will be having a hysteroscopy to see the inside of my uterus as i know it is abnormal I believe almost arcuate. Anyway the dr is gonna check it out to make sure there wouldn't be a problem carrying a child. This miscarriage was/is so hard on me and the Dh. So ready to get started just waiting on AF


----------



## babydoodle

Good luck!!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Hello Lovely ladies,
I got my miscarriage news on 26th dec.I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum.
I am taking cytotec in order to miscarry, bleeding now.
I wish to TTC asap.Please count me in!!
Best of luck to all


----------



## babydoodle

Welcome all the lovely new ladies...so sorry for you to be experiencing these losses...know that we are here for support!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, ttcmoon. So sorry about your loss. :( I wish you a speedy recovery so you can start trying for your rainbow soon.


----------



## daisyr21

How is everyone doing? We are finally back to normal, kids back in shcool and I started teaching my Zumba classes. As far as TTC, I'm pretty sure I'm right smack in the middle of my fertile window. I'm trying to be relaxed about it, which can be a little hard, but I'm taking it as it comes and letting my body do the talking and not push myself to dtd, if I don't really feel like it. I'm really trying to take a relaxed approach to this, so I guess in about two weeks or so we should know :)


----------



## calliebaby

I am doing alright. Ovulated either yesterday or today. Trying I get in one more bd session in tonight to cover my bases. Then it's wait time.


----------



## Starry Night

This is my first full cycle since my miscarriage at the beginning of November so, as expected, things are not quite normal yet. Normally, I am rather in tune with my body and know when I'm ovulating and when to expect AF even though I have fairly irregular cycles. But miscarriage and pregnancy really messes up my "system" for a month or two. This time I'm getting almost constant ovulation signs which makes it confusing to know when to BD or when I'm in my tww. I'm considering this cycle a toss but a part of me is still hoping I'm in it!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all , I am two weeks 4 days after d&c . Waiting for af and first cycle to ttc again . Have stopped bleeding and cm is clear and kinda like as if I'm ovulating . Anyway here is hoping that in two weeks af will arrive ( weird wanting to see it ) and then we can start our monthly journey again . Good luck to all of us , here is to a baby boom on this thread ;)


----------



## Kins

Welcome left wondering sorry for you loss. A baby boom on this thread would be wonderful  hope for the best 2013 for all of us


----------



## daisyr21

This is our first month back on the TTC wagon, since our mc 4 months ago (its actually 4 months tomorrow on the 10th) and my body is already getting on my nerves haha! My last 3 cycles have been pretty predictable and even regular, avg 32 days. I got really good ewcm and obvious ovulation pains, but now of course when I actually need bright neon signs, my body is playing games! The last 3 cycles, around this time cd 11-15 has been my fertile window but this time around I have only seen ewcm once and this was two days ago. My boobs are a little tender and I'm just feeling really blah, which I'm guessing could be the hormonal changes of ovulation. I'm just annoyed that it isn't like it was the last 3 months. I know this journey is about patience and I'm really enjoying it more than I thought I would, I really thought I was going to be more antsy, but it is still annoying to not get the clear green light. Sorry for the rant


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, it's frustrating when our bodies starting toying with us. I think I got more of my usual ov signs last night but for several days now I've also been getting some of my regular preggo signs. It's just all over the place so I don't trust anything. 

Doesn't stop me from hoping though.


----------



## daisyr21

Ok, I guess my calendar was right. It said today was ovulation day and I'm either ovulating as I write this lol, or I just did. I'm having the worse ovulation pain on my left side. I think the pain for me comes after ovulation, so I guess it might it happened sometime in the last 48 hours


----------



## Starry Night

You know what you have to do! :sex:

Still no clue where I am in my cycle so I am free to imagine all sorts of things. It's a form of mental torture but I can't help myself from looking for preggo signs.


----------



## daisyr21

I'm counting myself officially in the TWW! And I'm so excited!!!!! :happydance: It feels a little bit bittersweet that we are in this journey again, since I can't help but think that I would have been almost 7 months pregnant. Regardless, I'm trying to focus on the good and the fact that we can even have this journey again :)

No idea if we caught the eggy but I think we gave ourselves a pretty good chance since Friday I started getting ovulation pain and yesterday it was pretty bad, along with very sore boobs and painful nipples and high libido. So I got busy lol!!!


----------



## Zma26

Hi everyone. I have not been on here in so long, we have had so much bad luck since our miscarriage. My grandma recently passed which I had a very hard time with since i did not get to say goodbye, and we recently found out my husbands father who has also been battling cancer, is close to then end of his fight. Which has been extremely rough. But on a lighter note, after our miscarriage in November ( i was 12 weeks along, and the baby actually passed at 9 weeks) I had a D and C on November 20th. After that my doctor gave me strict instructions to not try again for at least two cycles. Well, not trying exactly, i started feeling sick. Nauseous 24/7, but wanting to eat everything in sight. But at the same time nothing tasted right at all, things i loved, yuck! So i decided to take a pregnancy test, and it came back positive 2 days before Christmas Eve. I know it is possible it is just my hormone levels may not have gone down all the way, but my doctors office never really took time to check all that with me. I had blood tests done today, and I am super anxious for tomorrow for the results. It seemed the office was not too happy with me for not listening to my doc and waiting, but its my life and I want to do what I think is best. I am sure some of you ladies are going through this same thing right now, so I hope you can give me some good advice, and help me not be so nervous. :) I hope all is well for everyone and I look forward to hearing from everyone!!


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, good luck!! I really hope this is your rainbow!!


----------



## BabyHopeG

Good luck Zma - keep us posted! Really hope it's good news, you definitely deserve some!


----------



## Zma26

Thank you ladies!! All the good luck helped! I am about 6 weeks pregnant and my blood work showed my levels are good!I can't tell you all how much I love this site! It is so nice to have other women who have gone through what I am, and be so positive! I am super excited and but also nervous. I just hope this will be it for us!! :) I am always here for any of you who may need to talk about anything. I have my first appointment Feb 4 th and I cant wait to update all of you. I really believe my grandma and father in law have a hand in this. :)


----------



## BabyHopeG

What a lovely thing to say, and I'm sure they are looking over you! Really hope this is your sticky bean! Keep us posted on your progress!
Try and enjoy it as much as you can, and I know nervous and anxiety take over upto 12 weeks, but try and stay positive!


----------



## Zma26

Thank you babyhopeg :) I will keep you all updated for sure. I hope all is well for you!!


----------



## calliebaby

Just got my :bfp:! 10 dpo and only held my pee for an hour. Can't wait to see what out looks like tomorrow morning!


----------



## Kins

Wow all these bfp congrats!!! Happy 2013


----------



## mackjess

Yay Callie! I knew it. :yipee:


----------



## BabyHopeG

Wow congrulations!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Kins

mackjess said:


> Yes, that is what they say. They told me it might take 6 months since I was on it for 15 years. I quit taking the pill in July, wanted to try after the first of the year. Bam I got prego in August! M/c in Sept, but I don't think i could've had a good lining being off of it so soon. I started baby aspirin daily to help the lining in my uterus get thicker and richer for the next one!

YOU think the baby aspirin works? I wonder if I should start taking it.


----------



## mackjess

I do. when I told my current ob I was taking it, she said she would have put me on it anyway i I'd had another loss and told me to continue til 16 weeks. I was afraid she'd ask why I was taking it, but it didn't phase her. just make sure it's low dose, take it with food and if it bothers your stomach stop taking it. sometimes people can't take nsaids.


----------



## Kins

Thanks! I'm gonna ask my RE. I have a hysteroscopy on Tuesday and will prob start up medications again(injectable) so ill see if she is for/against it. I personally have a feeling the lining of my uterus was related to the miscarriage. I'm always afraid to ask questions like it is stepping on the drs toes.

Anyone ever try acupuncture ?


----------



## mackjess

I've been tired and miserable with sinuses and carpal tunnel and think it's due to inflammation so I've thought about doing it to see if it makes this pregnancy feel better.


----------



## babydoodle

mackjess, are you still taking the aspirin?? How long did the doc say to take it to? My doc did not tell me to take baby aspirin and i am super surprised since i tested low positve for some blood clotting stuff, after more tests, he said it wouldnt be necessary...i feel like getting a second opinion.....

Calliebaby and Zma26...SOOO EXCITED for both of you..OMG i am so ready to get my BFP but not even near my O day...well, i guess im sort of close....im on cd 7 and totally trying this cycle so throw baby dust at me!!!!! Make sure to keep us posted!! This thread is getting lucky!!!!!


----------



## daisyr21

Hey ladies. Well I'm 7dpo and I'm on the legde of wanting to test soo bad! but I keep telling myself that the disappointment to see a BFN is not worth testing so early. 

I'm holding out till the day AF shows, which is the 26th. Help me do it girls!!

This are my symptoms-

Super gassy and bloated. Like farting and burping like a man gassy! haha! The bloat is really uncomfortable, like want to wear my pants unbuttoned all day.

Sore boobs, especially on the sides

Creamy cm, with some clumps that look more like mucus

wet feeling down there

Very emotional. Almost cried singing along to Adele in the car and woke up very upset at DH after having a dream where he pissed me off hahaha

Appetite is weird. By this time in my cycle I'm eating like a beast, especially sweets. But right now I can hardly eat, because if I eat anything to heavy, the bloat afterwards is terrible.

Sleepy, very sleepy.

Overall I'm feeling pretty good about my chances.

Congrats to the BFPs!!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Symptoms sound promising!!! Good luck!


----------



## mackjess

Lol, dh hates when I'm mad about a dream.

I'm on baby aspirin thru 16 weeks.


----------



## calliebaby

:babydust: babydoodle! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Sounds good, Daisy! A lot of your symptoms sound similar to mine. 

And then tonight Dh commented that my boobs looked "longer". Ack. Testing on Monday. I'm terrified of a bfn. LOL


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies sorry its been a while since I've been here-I lost the thread!!

Congrats to all the ladies with bfps. What wonderful news! 

Afm have had 2 short afs since mmc. Got obsessed with symptom spotting l
ast month but bfn. On first 
month with cbfm and it looks like I ov early-peaks on cd 9 & 10 so am thinking we've been dtd at the wrong time-oops!

Also been to fertility clinic and am starting clomid to regulate my cycles.

Baby dust to everyone.x


----------



## BrossRN

Hi ladies I am new to this forum. I recently had a mc in december. I was six weeks. We had been trying for baby #2 for 14 months. I was over then when I got my BFP. I had a healthy pregnancy with my first baby so this was totally unexpected. We are still wanting to try to conceive again. How many months are you ladies waiting to try again? I have been using wondfo opks but haven't had any luck with them.


----------



## BrossRN

Also I am thinking of buying the cbefm.. Anyone know if they are worth the money?


----------



## daisyr21

Starry Night said:


> Sounds good, Daisy! A lot of your symptoms sound similar to mine.
> 
> And then tonight Dh commented that my boobs looked "longer". Ack. Testing on Monday. I'm terrified of a bfn. LOL

Exciting that you get to test soon, but I understand about being scared. I don't test till the 26th but I'm already getting antsy about it. But I will hold off and let my body do the talking :)


----------



## calliebaby

My test line was a dark as the control line today and came up first!!! 14 dpo..holding urine for two hours. Much darker than my tests with my miscarriage. I'm starting to get excited now! I go in for blood work tomorrow...and will schedule a 7 week scan.


----------



## calliebaby

Oh, and my pre natal vitamins make me incredibly sick.


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Bross! We waited one cycle, although my doctor wanted me to wait two. She said that would give my lining more time to thicken up. As far as opks....try testing in the afternoon and evening...I never got a positive in the morning...even on the frer digital test that wants you to test in the morning. Good luck!


----------



## calliebaby

Oh, and my pre natal vitamins make me incredibly sick.


----------



## nessaw

Bross I am on my first month with cbfm too having used opks wuth varying success before. Its already been wirth the pennies cos its confirmed early ov for me which is what I hoped for.


----------



## Starry Night

daisyr21 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Daisy! A lot of your symptoms sound similar to mine.
> 
> And then tonight Dh commented that my boobs looked "longer". Ack. Testing on Monday. I'm terrified of a bfn. LOL
> 
> Exciting that you get to test soon, but I understand about being scared. I don't test till the 26th but I'm already getting antsy about it. But I will hold off and let my body do the talking :)Click to expand...

I'm almost chickening out. I'm so scared it will be a bfn. I've never, ever caught on a cycle remotely this short. I've never caught first time. 5 months is the quickest it ever happened. I feel like I don't deserve to have it happen this fast especially when other ladies have tried for so long.


----------



## Starry Night

Well, my last minutes fears proved right. The starkest-whitest bfn showed up this morning. My body is playing cruel tricks! 

I know I'm not "out" until AF arrives so I'll be testing once a week until she does. Personally, I think I might have just ovulated this weekend and my wacky hormones made the signs overblown. This would be my fertile window in a regular cycle for me. No symptom spotting allowed for me though. Can't trust it this time around.

I will be licking my wounds today but am hoping for more PMA by tomorrow.


----------



## BrossRN

Praying for bfp's for everyone....seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant at the drop of a hat :(


----------



## daisyr21

Starry Night said:


> daisyr21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Daisy! A lot of your symptoms sound similar to mine.
> 
> And then tonight Dh commented that my boobs looked "longer". Ack. Testing on Monday. I'm terrified of a bfn. LOL
> 
> Exciting that you get to test soon, but I understand about being scared. I don't test till the 26th but I'm already getting antsy about it. But I will hold off and let my body do the talking :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm almost chickening out. I'm so scared it will be a bfn. I've never, ever caught on a cycle remotely this short. I've never caught first time. 5 months is the quickest it ever happened. I feel like I don't deserve to have it happen this fast especially when other ladies have tried for so long.Click to expand...


There is no need to feel like that!! Everything happens for us when its supposed to happen. So anything that comes to you take it in and don't worry about anything else.


----------



## Starry Night

So I think I may be 4 to 6dpo. Will probably wait until next Thursday to test again. Not really feeling anything right now so I think all my previous signs really were just extreme ovulation symptoms because as soon as the weekend was over they vanished. When you have 40 day cycles you ovulate when the normal 28 day cycle is ending.


----------



## daisyr21

Starry Night said:


> So I think I may be 4 to 6dpo. Will probably wait until next Thursday to test again. Not really feeling anything right now so I think all my previous signs really were just extreme ovulation symptoms because as soon as the weekend was over they vanished. When you have 40 day cycles you ovulate when the normal 28 day cycle is ending.

Well at least is seems like you are getting a clearer picture of what's going on with you. We originally started trying for baby #3 in April of 2012 and my cycles that whole spring/summer were as long as 43 days and I wasn't ovulating till like cd 21, which sucked. hang in there:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I don't mind having slightly longer cycles as long as they are regular. I hate being in limbo where you expect AF to show, it seems late and yet you're getting bfns. My body is definitely starting to feel like mine again. And we did BD at the right times so really it's just a matter of fate.


----------



## Kins

I ladies not sure if I have updated on here yet.
Soooo im back to base line and ready to start trying again EXCEPT i had hysteroscopy done to check out the inside of my uterus and I have a septum that needs to be removed. Healing time is apparently 6weeks :-( and my surgery likely wont be till end of feb or march. Blaah. So its going to be awhile before we can start to try again for our miracle.

But I am going to stay on this board its been great on here. Hoping everyone gets their BFPS and heals mentally/physically from their m/c's


----------



## daisyr21

Well today is one day before AF shows and I decided to test this morning since we are going out for a friends birthday. It looks like I will be the designated driver since I got my BFP!!! Totally surprised, excited and a little scared...


----------



## Kins

Yey! Congrats daisy


----------



## mackjess

:yipee:

Go Daisy! It's so nice when a plan works.


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance::happydance: Yeah, congrats, daisy!!! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!

Kins - that really sucks they're making you wait so long for your surgery when the recovery is so long. I hope things go smoothly for you so you can get your rainbow as soon as you're allowed to get back to TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Kins

It's does suck my hands are tied. I mean I do have the option of trying again w/out surgery But if the embryo was to attach to the septum it would be a high rosk for another miscarriage. I'm 30yr old so I still have time so figured I should do the surgery


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats daisy!!!


----------



## Zma26

I have been on and off of here since the passing of my grandma and father in law, but I wanted to see how everyone is doing, and update you all on me as well. First of all, Congrats Daisy!! Looks like you got some great news :) I wish you the best of luck. And to all the other ladies out there still waiting for the BFP I wish you all good luck, and hope you get your miracles. Kins, i wish you the best of luck with surgery also. Its gotta be tough having to wait so long, but i wish you a speedy recovery so you can try for your miracle again soon. Keep me updated ladies :) As far as I go, after receiving my BFP, and having blood work done to confirm, i have been so incredibly nervous about this pregnancy, since my miscarriage in November, and having a d and c. Everyday I wake up, I am constantly wondering is my baby ok, will i be able to carry full term. I try so hard to not think about it, but it is always there. I have my very first appointment feb 4th, which last time is when I found out that I had lost my baby at 9 weeks in eutero. My mind is going a million miles per minute, and I don't know how to slow it down. I am just so glad I can come on here, have all you wonderful ladies who know what I am going through, and can give the best words of encouragement. Hope everyone is doing well, and keep me updated on your journey for your miracles. <3


----------



## nessaw

Congrats daisy.

Kns I hope ur appt comes thro soon.

Zma afraid I don't have any advice and I think I wd be acting the same. I guess its just one day at a time. Good luck for the 4th.


----------



## babydoodle

daisy-congrats!!! So exciting for you!!! Hope i can join soon!! Did you do anything different this month??? Ya know like smep plan or use anything extra???


----------



## Starry Night

Just bumping this thread to see how everyone is doing.

I plan on testing in two days but am not getting many encouraging signs.


----------



## nessaw

Have been naughty and tested at 9 + 10 dpo. Bfn but with a cb digi so may still be in the game. Symptoms continue...


----------



## mackjess

FX ladies. I personally love the FRER. I got a faint (like squinting and imagining) line 2 days before I did bloodwork. Went to the doc 3 days before AF when the line was a bit darker and my HCG was only 9, so I think those things are damn sensitive!


----------



## Starry Night

I really wish I hadn't cheaped out and skipped the FRER this time. I only save a few bucks getting a blue-dye store brand. I tend to be rather brand-loyal when it comes to "feminine needs" products. Pregnancy tests aren't any exception. Seriously, I only saved $5 or $6 dollars. Oh well. The store brands worked OK when tracking my hcg to 0 after my loss. I picked up a positive when my blood work showed a level around 10 to 15.

nessaw - I think I've read that digitals need an hcg level of at least 50 to pick up a positive. At 9 and 10dpo I really don't think you'd be there yet. Good luck and I really hope you're still in it!


----------



## babydoodle

Good luck starry...keep us posted hope you get a positive test!! I actually think i may have ovulated earlier than i originally thought...not 100% sure since i dont temp or chart or use opk's...but im actually pretty hopeful and trying to think positive...only 6dpo if im calculating correctly...my cycle is a little longer now since the miscarriage. 
Starry-how many dpo are you??Have you had any symptoms or sgnals from your body??


----------



## babydoodle

mackjess said:


> FX ladies. I personally love the FRER. I got a faint (like squinting and imagining) line 2 days before I did bloodwork. Went to the doc 3 days before AF when the line was a bit darker and my HCG was only 9, so I think those things are damn sensitive!

WOW! I may use the frer this time around...i have had some very light cramping in my uterus area today...maybe my imagination but who knows!! I will definately not test until after AF is due if i can help it!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Zma, it so normal to worry like that after a loss. I hope you have an awesome appointment this time around and can relax and enjoy the pregnancy more. I m sure i will be the same way. Good luck and let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Starry Night

babydoodle said:


> Good luck starry...keep us posted hope you get a positive test!! I actually think i may have ovulated earlier than i originally thought...not 100% sure since i dont temp or chart or use opk's...but im actually pretty hopeful and trying to think positive...only 6dpo if im calculating correctly...my cycle is a little longer now since the miscarriage.
> Starry-how many dpo are you??Have you had any symptoms or sgnals from your body??

Tomorrow I should be 12 or even 13 dpo. I've gotten a few signs but my hormones are on over-drive this cycle as I got pregnant signs while ovulating. Tricked me enough that I took a hpt (in case the m/c had shortened my cycles). Even though I feel I am getting some signs I have a hard time trusting them because of what happened two weeks ago

But for fun, here are my positive signs:

minor constipation
increased thirst & urination (but have a cold & sore throat so could be that)
bubbly, fluttery feelings (could just be gas)
extra gassy (could be IBS and it usually flares up around AF)
sometimes get lots of milky cm like I got with my recent bfp 
extreme, crazy nightmares every night this past week

my negative signs:

crampy
cervix feels low and open (but not an expert as I usually don't check it)
no noticeable change in boobs (usually the first clue when I'm pregnant so this is a BIG negative sign for me)
I never get pregnant first try...it always takes at least 5 months
while I sometimes get lots of milky cm it also gets scant and tacky like it usually does before AF


----------



## babydoodle

actually increased cm and cramps are both signs of pregnancy!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Well, it was a BFN. Pretty confident I'm out. Obviously, I will test again if AF doesn't show this weekend but now I'm going to let that event surprise me. I've had my cry so feel a bit more ready to face the witch when she appears.


----------



## babydoodle

oh im so sorry!


----------



## Starry Night

Well, the :witch: came a full day early. Must have ovulated a day earlier than I thought. But a 39 day cycle is close enough to a 40 day cycle for me to consider it 'normal' for me. Also, I spotted for 4 days before I really started AF last time so I don't know what my body counted as CD1.

Time for a fresh start.


----------



## babydoodle

i think you count cd1 as the day you had full bleeding. Good luck this cycle...im 7dpo...still have a week until AF is due!!!


----------



## Starry Night

That's what I had ended up doing. I have read that you can be considered "regular" even if your cycles are off by a day or two. So still happy about a 39 day cycle. It's just making me recalculate my next fertile window a bit.


----------



## Zma26

Hi ladies, 
I hope everyone is doing well. It has again been a while since I have been on, but I wanted to update you all on me and my journey. I finally had my very very first OB appointment today since the PPT. I was so nervous going in since ( I lost my baby at 9 weeks and had a d and c in November.) Baby is doing great! heartbeat at 170 and I am Due Sept. 1st. My husband and I are on cloud 9. After hearing my doctor say that I should not try again for 3 months, and that he can't promise me that if i did get pregnant again this wouldnt happen, this is amazing. Never let anyone put down what you want. It has been by far the hardest journey, and most nerve wracking thing. But, in the end, follow your heart. If you believe in what you want, it will happen. I hope all of you get your miracles like I have said before. And if any of you need anyone to talk to, I am always here for each and every one of you. Good luck :) xo


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations zma. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.xx

starry sorry about af but glad u feel ur cycles are getting back to normal.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Afm cd28 18dpo no af and bfn on 16dpo. Not sure whats going on but just want to get onto starting the clomid. blah blah blah!


----------



## Starry Night

nessaw - maybe after a week you could check in with your doctor as to why AF is a no-show especially if you're certain as to your ovulation date. I really hope things get sorted.

Zma - I'm so glad that your appointment went so well. It really seems you have a healthy little baby growing inside of you.


----------



## nessaw

No need to check with gp-af turned up today. Starting clomid today.


----------



## babydoodle

Sorry i havent been updating...busy and my access to the internet has been limited...so i am now 4 days late and having 'symptoms' that sound promising...but too scared to test for a little while so i will hopefully get the nerve to do it by the weekend...i really want me and my bf to be home together when i test and hes been working opposite shift so...trying to find the 'right' time. Keepiing FX'd!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Congrats Zma!!! Hoping i can join you!


----------



## calliebaby

Had my reassurance scan on Monday and all looks great! Baby was measuring a day ahead at 7 weeks and 2 days and has a heartbeat of 141. <3


----------



## Starry Night

babydoodle - sounds promising! Good luck when you test!! And I understand waiting. I waited until I was a week late last time and the line shined up nice and dark straight away. No squinting or wondering if it's an evap.

Callie - wonderful news! :)


----------



## babydoodle

calliebaby said:


> Had my reassurance scan on Monday and all looks great! Baby was measuring a day ahead at 7 weeks and 2 days and has a heartbeat of 141. <3

YAY! So happy to hear!!


----------



## mackjess

Good news Callie.

Babydoodle- I hope that AF witch is staying away!!


----------



## nessaw

Great news callie.

Fingers crossed babydoodle.

Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Any update, babydoodle?

AFM - still another week until my fertile window opens. I hate this long wait for ovulation. It's the part of TTC where I feel so helpless. I just have to sit and wait. In a day or two I might start trying "for real". My last bfp was conceived when I BD'd only once 5 days before I ovulated so I know that the trying ahead of time works.


----------



## nessaw

Got my peak yest and today on cbfm so hopefully clomid is doing its job!

Hows everyone doing?x


----------



## Starry Night

AF showed up on CD18 just as I was starting to gear up to make a serious TTC effort. Really not expecting that!! I had been getting my beginning ov signs and everything. Guess my m/c isn't done with my body yet. Hopefully, this new cycle will be my lucky one!


----------



## try2bstrong

I just had a mc last month...we are going to keep trying but its hard to get past the sadness...but I am plugging away! Not going to give up! I am glad I am not alone now ;)


----------



## SamiB

Hi Try2bstrong and all you other ladies. Sorry. To hear about your news try2bstrong. Ive recently miscarried too and it's very hard keeping positive, let's hope we can all be here for each other. X x


----------



## Lovechristmas

Is everyone trying straight away or waiting until after your next period?


----------



## SamiB

Hi lovechristmas, I'm trying straight away. I'm still bleeding at the mo, but my hormones are back to normal now. I'm going to start doing the ovulation testing soon.


----------



## Lovechristmas

SamiB said:


> Hi lovechristmas, I'm trying straight away. I'm still bleeding at the mo, but my hormones are back to normal now. I'm going to start doing the ovulation testing soon.

Did your doctor say anything about waiting until your next period so that everything has been 'flushed out'?

A friend told me to this evening if you fall pregnant within ) months of a miscarriage you are more likely to have a healthy pregnancy than not.


----------



## SamiB

The midwife said about waiting for a cycle, but tbh I dnt think I could wait that long. I read on the Nhs website that if women who have miscarried go on to have successful pregnancies within the first 6 months.

The way I feel about it is if my body starts to ovulate surely it's ready to go try again?

There's lots of women on here who tried straight away.


----------



## SamiB

Just read about iron levels might be low after a miscarriage. I'm still taking my pregnancy vitamins x


----------



## lilith5050

Hi! I miscarried 20 january at 7w2d and have found this thread, my obgyn said to wait one cycle before trying again, my AF still has not showed, but when it shows I will be trying again.


----------



## nessaw

Welcome to all the new ladies and sorry for ur losses.xx


----------



## Kins

Hi just seeing how everyone is doing. I am still waiting for the go ahead from my docs to TTC again


----------



## Geny

babydoodle said:


> I would like to have some buddies who have recently experienced a loss and are wanting to try again in the next few months..i have to wait a month at least as i am just recovering from my d&c...but i hope to try again in january...i cant say that i havent thought about trying earlier...i heard that women are more fertile after a mc but im not sure if that has truth or not...i was ss sick while taking prenatals during these past 3 months of pregnancy so i am hoping to just take folic acid supplements im not sure...let me know if you suggest anything...i have heard that some women take a flinstone with some additional supplement...ive also heard of taking baby aspirin but dont really understand why...also heard of robitussin but again not quite sure why...JOIN ME!!!


Hi babydoodle, i also had a mc at the begining of this past february. i was 5 weeks along i didn't need a d&c. it was devastating for my husband and me, after trying to cosieve for 2 yrs. we are currently trying to consieve again hopefuly this month we will get a positive :)


----------



## Kins

Good luck to you Geny!


----------



## Kins

Hello all Just wanted to update I'm back on the saddle again hoping to get a bfp this month


----------

